# Our Greatest Instrument Yet. Announcing PercX! (Standalone/VST/AU/AAX)



## Auddict (Nov 23, 2019)

We at Auddict are absolutely *thrilled* to bring you an instrument that has been in the making for over two years. Hundreds of hours were spent recording and producing an enormous number of different instruments in many different locations. Our engine has been tirelessly and repeatedly reprogrammed, re-evaluated and redesigned to give the best possible creative and enjoyable user experience.......


*Welcome to PercX*
*As of now: the most advanced virtual percussion instrument.*



PercX is the perfect synergy between samples and loops, handling both worlds to and beyond their limits.

Runs as a standalone, VST, AU and AAX plugin. Compatible with all major DAWs. 

*www.auddict.com/percx*

*- 500+ instruments* available. Taikos, Toms, Snares, Kicks, Hats, Bombos, Hybrid SFX, Chinese Toms, Dhols, Djuns and Frame Drums are just a few of the many instruments included in PercX. You name it. We have it.

- All instruments function as both multi-RR sampled instruments with up to eight dynamic layers, or as *fully *customizable loops.







- Use the Dynamics slider to turn PercX into a responsive Percussion ensemble that plays with real-time controllable dynamics. The Dynamics control allows you to change the dynamics of an instrument with a single knob in real-time with various scaling modes that preserve the dynamic relation even down to the lowest levels.

- All mixing tools and effects have been designed with percussion in mind. We've condensed some of the most interesting effects into single knobs with either one or two dials.

- The playback engine of PercX makes sure that the prerolls and transients of your arrangements will always be perfectly locked in tempo. The MIDI editing also snaps to the transients for a musical workflow.

- Map any number of parameters to one of eight macro controls. Adjust the range and curve of each connection. Connect the Macros to one of three modulation sources.

*Walkthrough Videos (Ongoing Series):*
















All instruments have been created in a musical context and you can use the original rhythms to jump-start your compositions. You can use them as they are, tweak them a little bit, or completely deconstruct the patterns and compose entirely new material.

If that isn't enough, "manual mode" lets you play the instrument like a traditional sample library, with very high numbers of RR repetitions and up to eight dynamic layers.

*FX*

Instead of including another standard compressor and saturator we went back to the drawing board and developed an entire set of tremendously powerful one knob effects.

All the complex "sweet spot" adjustment have been taken care of, so that instead of turning countless tiny sliders, you can throw them in the mix and get inspired right away.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 23, 2019)

How much disk space does this need? How many mic options available?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 23, 2019)

I am worrying more if this first version (no demo it seems) has the same alpha quality then Hexeract when it came out and will took years to get finished really.....


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 23, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> I am worrying more if this first version (no demo it seems) has the same alpha quality then Hexeract when it came out and will took years to get finished really.....



Similar concern here .... OTH _ PercX Pro offers interesting content if all performs as videos suggest ?


----------



## Auddict (Nov 23, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> I am worrying more if this first version (no demo it seems) has the same alpha quality then Hexeract when it came out and will took years to get finished really.....


Definitely a fair point, and partly the reason why we spent far more time on PercX before we were fully confident in its stability and also ease of use, before we allowed it out into the world!

We did - unlike last time - have a full team of BETA testers and testing phase to ensure that it was bulletproof for release. We also spent a long amount of time redesigning the interface and rewriting and modifying the engine for a really great user experience. It works well


----------



## AllanH (Nov 23, 2019)

PercX looks very interesting. I'm looking forward to more of the walk-through.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 23, 2019)

axb312 said:


> How much disk space does this need? How many mic options available?


20GB uncompressed, but it only takes 8GB on your system. We're using our own special compression, maybe @chrisboy wants to chime in a bit on that? It's very cool...

On the topic of mic positions; in PercX we wanted to prepare sounds to be instantly usable so you don’t have to bother too much with the mixing details if you don’t want to. Of course the tools are there to do so if you wish.

If you like a particular drum with more ambience or a different perspective, there are a lot different versions of the same drum, so many of the same type of drum(s), same type of drum in different locations, different mic mixes/perspectives etc.

What you can do, is load up to sixteen instruments in the same instance, perhaps dry and ambient versions of the same type of drum, and mix them together. You can also adjust the envelopes individually, among other things. In a way, creatively you have even more options. We’ll probably make a video on some tricks and creative ideas related to this.


----------



## richardt4520 (Nov 23, 2019)

I need another percussion library like a hole in the head but the sound quality in addition to the flexibilty of the loop sequencer are winning me over! My weakness in percussion is programming loops because I tend to think like a metal drummer playing a double bass kit. That's fine for doing rock songs but just never sounds right for cinematic stuff so starting points are always helpful for me. How many loop sequences are included and is there any sort of randomize feature?


----------



## Fab974 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello, can you give us the list of the Instruments includes in the Core kits please?


----------



## axb312 (Nov 23, 2019)

Auddict said:


> 20GB uncompressed, but it only takes 8GB on your system. We're using our own special compression, maybe @chrisboy wants to chime in a bit on that? It's very cool...
> 
> On the topic of mic positions; in PercX we wanted to prepare sounds to be instantly usable so you don’t have to bother too much with the mixing details if you don’t want to. Of course the tools are there to do so if you wish.
> 
> ...



How many round robnis are available?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 23, 2019)

> We did - unlike last time - have a full team of BETA testers and testing phase to ensure that it was bulletproof for release. We also spent a long amount of time redesigning the interface and rewriting and modifying the engine for a really great user experience.



This sounds good. Any prediction how long the Blackfriday/Intro offer will stay ? To be honest I really will feel better if I have heard some user experiences to confirm evrything works as supposed.

One question I did not really get clear from the first video (sure it will be answered in the second one which seem to deal with the midi part) will there be an option to use it as simple GM midi compatible drum sequencer/vst to just playback existing midi drum tracks ?


----------



## Auddict (Nov 23, 2019)

richardt4520 said:


> I need another percussion library like a hole in the head but the sound quality in addition to the flexibilty of the loop sequencer are winning me over! My weakness in percussion is programming loops because I tend to think like a metal drummer playing a double bass kit. That's fine for doing rock songs but just never sounds right for cinematic stuff so starting points are always helpful for me. How many loop sequences are included and is there any sort of randomize feature?


Hey Richard. So every single instrument has its own loop. I cannot stress enough by the way, that every. single. instrument. can be loaded as a loop or as a fully multi-sample instrument (multi RR, multi dynamics).
Regarding loops - you can actually load an instrument, lock the instrument, and then cycle through any of the other instruments loops (loading just their rhythms) in. So if you're not confident enough to write stuff from scratch, you can just lock it, and *click click click* until you find something you like!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 23, 2019)

Another addon question: I would assume that the 500 instruments are in the pro version, so I really wonder how many instruments and kits are in the core version ?


----------



## richardt4520 (Nov 23, 2019)

Auddict said:


> Hey Richard. So every single instrument has its own loop. I cannot stress enough by the way, that every. single. instrument. can be loaded as a loop or as a fully multi-sample instrument (multi RR, multi dynamics).
> Regarding loops - you can actually load an instrument, lock the instrument, and then cycle through any of the other instruments loops (loading just their rhythms) in. So if you're not confident enough to write stuff from scratch, you can just lock it, and *click click click* until you find something you like!


Very impressed! I'm going to watch more of the playthroughs first but this is definitely something I've been looking for. Thank you!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 23, 2019)

This pup looks mighty useful !!
And the sounds are great upon first listen .
Well done 👍🏻


----------



## Auddict (Nov 23, 2019)

axb312 said:


> How many round robnis are available?


Varies greatly depending on instrument and context. So hybrid SFX by nature may have very few or even a single set only, if it’s e.g. whooshes. Drums on the other hand can go as high as 10+. A rough average for the drums is 7RR


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 23, 2019)

Incredible, congrats!


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 23, 2019)

Is there a user manual? Can you post a link to it?

I need to have a better understanding of how you arrange loop-length segments sequentially to form a composition. One way would be the ability to export segments as MIDI to your DAW so they can be played back one after the other in "manual mode". Is that how it works?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Nov 23, 2019)

Downloaded, played with it for about an hour, decided instantly, that this is by far my best buy of 2019. Holy hell, this thing is ridiculously good. Well done team @Auddict


----------



## Fab974 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi Dirk, did you buy percx Core or percx pro please ? 
If I want to write some "action strikes style" drums with big taikos, what is your advice in the choice of the expansion? Traditional x or cinematic rythms? Thank you in advance for your answer!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Nov 24, 2019)

I got the Pro version, as it just seemed like a no-brainer to me at $149. I haven't digged deep enough into the content yet to give a proper recommendation.


----------



## Fab974 (Nov 24, 2019)

OK. Thank for you answer!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 24, 2019)

At first glance , it looked like just another loop libary , but the manual mode is a big deal and probably one of the biggest selling points to PercX. Very tempting to get the PercX pro with the extra additions.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 24, 2019)

@Auddict How many round robins does this have on average?


----------



## axb312 (Nov 24, 2019)

paulmatthew said:


> At first glance , it looked like just another loop libary , but the manual mode is a big deal and probably one of the biggest selling points to PercX. Very tempting to get the PercX pro with the extra additions.



From what I understood from the walkthrough, it's actually samples turned into loops.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 24, 2019)

axb312 said:


> @Auddict How many round robins does this have on average?


Average of around seven (per dynamic of course)


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 24, 2019)

axb312 said:


> From what I understood from the walkthrough, it's actually samples turned into loops.


Yes and the fact that you can play the individual percussions, loops or create your own loops make this library unique .


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 24, 2019)

Does it have multi outs ?

Also are there any plans for converting your loops into midi data that we can export to then use in our other sample libraries, or a future option for importing own samples ?


----------



## Auddict (Nov 24, 2019)

axb312 said:


> From what I understood from the walkthrough, it's actually samples turned into loops.





paulmatthew said:


> Yes and the fact that you can play the individual percussions, loops or create your own loops make this library unique .



Actually it’s even a little more complex than that. The material was recorded first as "music". We really wanted to find a way to do these projects with the musicians playing music and not hitting a drum every twenty seconds at different dynamics 

So we ended up with all this musical material, and built the loops from that: (step 1: the loops contain real musical phrasing and are actual performances, makes a huge difference to the "feel" of the music). Then came the huge job of deconstructing, further recording and filling in gaps to create fully fledged sampled instruments for each one - and eventually working on both in parallel,. Ultimately we had to merge and combine everything into single flexible instruments which can flow between both worlds!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 24, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> Does it have multi outs ?
> 
> Also are there any plans for converting your loops into midi data that we can export to then use in our other sample libraries, or a future option for importing own samples ?


Multi outs: yes of course! Although if an instrument is run through a different stereo output, please be aware they will bypass PercX's FX (as multiple stems are summed and passed through). The track FX of course can be used though, as they are applied on a stem level!


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 24, 2019)

Auddict said:


> Multi outs: yes of course! Although if an instrument is run through a different stereo output, please be aware they will bypass PercX's FX (as multiple stems are summed and passed through). The track FX of course can be used though, as they are applied on a stem level!



Ah great and what about midi export/sample import ? Are they at all planned or considered for a future update ?


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 24, 2019)

Actually you can import / export MIDI tracks from the inbuilt single patterns already, however it's more suited to build up a collection of individual patterns for PercX instead of using the MIDI tracks inside your DAW. The problem is that these MIDI files are specially tailored to support the preroll phases of the inbuilt samples in any tempo, so it's not super trivial to just drag them over to a generic DAW editor and expect it to work.

Sample import is not planned at the moment for the same reason: since the MIDI patterns and their respective samples are so tightly coupled to each other, you wouldn't get much benefit from throwing some one-shots samples into PercX compared to just use it any other drum sampler plugin.


----------



## davidson (Nov 24, 2019)

How did I miss this? It looks fantastic, looking forward to the next walkthrough vid.

@chrisboy @Auddict Is it NKS ready? If not, any chance it'll be added in the future? It'd really benefit from the lightguide.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 24, 2019)

As this might have "get lost" on first page and fab974 has the same question: I would assume that the 500 instruments are in the pro version, so I really wonder how many instruments and kits are in the core version ?

And: end of intro prize/BF deal ?


----------



## Will Blackburn (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks excellent. Love the UI. Can you drag out the patterns as midi ?


----------



## Camus (Nov 24, 2019)

purchased, downloaded and used straight away for a job. 
Sounds great, easy to use - as loops, as multisamples - it is very flexibel and good sounding
VERY WELL DONE! 
Thank you


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 24, 2019)

> As this might have "get lost" on first page and fab974 has the same question: I would assume that the 500 instruments are in the pro version, so I really wonder how many instruments and kits are in the core version ?

500 / 5 collections * 2 = 200 instruments 

> Can you drag out the patterns as midi ?

Kind of. You can save them as MIDI patterns, but as I said, they are not intended to be used in an external DAW. We've talked about this a lot internally, but the problem is that as soon as you drag the MIDI patterns out of the instrument, they become "static" and don't benefit from the preroll adjustments and velocity scale features. After all this is the reason why there is a fully fledged MIDI editor inside PercX


----------



## axb312 (Nov 24, 2019)

Not sure how 8 dynamic layers and 7 round robins fit in 20 GB?


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 24, 2019)

Not every instrument has 8 dynamic layers, some (some FX or tickers that obviously don't have much dynamic differences come in less variations / velocities). It's just the sounds that benefit from higher sample counts that use this much samples.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 24, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> You can save them as MIDI patterns, but as I said, they are not intended to be used in an external DAW.


Okay, that's clear enough. But I don't understand how you get from playing through one loop (containing up to eight instruments) to a whole composition, which will almost always require multiple loops played sequentially (e.g. A-A-B-B-A-A-C-C etc.)? I speculated earlier that this might be accomplished by dragging the MIDI into your DAW, building the arrangement there, and playing it back with PercX in multisampled mode. I can see now why this would not work very well. An alternative might be to assign sections (A, B, C etc.) to keyswitches. I don't see any reference to anything like this is the first video.

Is there a user manual? If so, can we see it before buying? As a related question, will the second part of the video walkthrough be available before the introductory price ends? I think my question above might be addressed in the second video.

And, finally, when will the introductory price end?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 24, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> An alternative might be to assign sections (A, B, C etc.) to keyswitches.



That's precisely what we went for. Each track has 4 slots called "Variations" which can contain different MIDI loops that you can switch between on the fly. It's all channeled through the CTRL system, so you can either assign a keyswitch to it or just use the host automation to switch between variations. The second walkthrough will cover the edit page and (most likely) also how to use the variations.






Another way would be to switch a few tracks into manual mode and play them "linearly" in your composition and use the other tracks for a "glue" groove (if that makes sense). And of course, if no tracks have any prerolls, you can just play all of them in manual mode. In that case the request for drag to MIDI host might be a valid feature request to get the patterns out of PercX into your DAW editor of your choice (I know some people might find it cumbersome to learn yet another piano roll workflow, but in this case the preroll support and other benefits outweigh the initial learning curve).

The documentation for PercX is built into PercX (and is regularly updated from the server). We went for this route because it allows a quick navigation - you can just right click on any control and it will directly go to the explanation without you having to search the .PDF on your hard drive and then scroll through a document in a weird aspect ratio that doesn't fit your screen as if anyone would print it out to a paper 

We'll be adding an "online" copy of these docs for the people who don't have PercX (or prefer reading in a browser). There's already a Getting started guide and the most important controls are explained, but it's work in progress and we're happy to receive any hints which parts should be covered next - so I take that as request for the Variations .



> And, finally, when will the introductory price end?



Let's just say at least until you've got a complete manual to read and a second walkthrough to watch


----------



## Auddict (Nov 24, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Not sure how 8 dynamic layers and 7 round robins fit in 20 GB?


Also worth highlighting that this is 20GB uncompressed - we use our own very effective compression algorithm


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 24, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> That's precisely what we went for. [...]


Thank you! Your explanations are very helpful.

By the way, I print a lot of documentation onto paper. This leaves my screen real estate available for instruments and effects.


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 24, 2019)

Is that possible to put the samples onto an ext disk?


----------



## Fab974 (Nov 24, 2019)

Dirk Ehlert said:


> I got the Pro version, as it just seemed like a no-brainer to me at $149. I haven't digged deep enough into the content yet to give a proper recommendation.


Hi Dirk, i saw on your YouTube tutorials that you used action strikes too.
What is your opinion if you compare the 2 librairies?


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 24, 2019)

Auddict said:


> *- 500+ instruments* available. Taikos, Toms, Snares, Kicks, Hats, Bombos, Hybrid SFX, Chinese Toms, Dhols, Djuns and Frame Drums are just a few of the many instruments included in PercX. You name it. We have it.




This whole concept sounds really promising. Somehow like the follow up to Stylus RMX that never came... 

I have a question to the instruments, just out of curiositiy: Are there any surdos included?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2019)

Fab974 said:


> Hello, can you give us the list of the Instruments includes in the Core kits please?




+1 actually can you give us the list of all of the Instruments included in the entire PercX release?

Additionally can this library be played without effects to the point of sounding dry and not cinematic?

Thanks


----------



## Auddict (Nov 24, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> This whole concept sounds really promising. Somehow like the follow up to Stylus RMX that never came...
> 
> I have a question to the instruments, just out of curiositiy: Are there any surdos included?


Yes there are!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 24, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> +1 actually can you give us the list of all of the Instruments included in the entire PercX release?
> 
> Thanks


Coming up!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 24, 2019)

nordicguy said:


> Is that possible to put the samples onto an ext disk?


Yes absolutely. For anyone wanting to do this:

In settings, you can change the sample folder location. Just copy the "Samples" folder (the path is displayed in the settings) to your external harddrive, close/open PercX and point PercX to the new location.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2019)

In case you missed the additional question : can this library be played without effects and actually sound dry and not cinematic?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 24, 2019)

This looks like a very cool product, and even though I've got a trunkload of percussion libraries, this one has caught my eye.

Quick question: does this plugin need to be connected to the internet to operate? The video mentioned being online to activate it, but then something mentioned later (I forget what) made it seem like the plugin needs to be internet-connected. I hope this isn't the case.

Thanks!


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 24, 2019)

Auddict said:


> Yes absolutely. For anyone wanting to do this:
> 
> In settings, you can change the sample folder location. Just copy the "Samples" folder (the path is displayed in the settings) to your external harddrive, close/open PercX and point PercX to the new location.


Thank you for the reply.
Is this meaning that you have to first install samples onto the system disk and then copy to the ext one?
Couldn't be done when downloading/installing the app originally?
No biggie, just curious.
Btw, this is real great work that you guys did with this instrument!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 24, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> In case you missed the additional question : can this library be played without effects and actually sound dry and not cinematic?


Of course it can be played without effects. Could you clarify what you mean by not cinematic?  The drums included vary greatly in terms of sound, some are very raw, very full, with only the bare minimum of production done just to get them sounding good... whilst others are produced into higher energy stuff, suitable for things like fast action cues, certain trailer music etc. We tried to get as wide a range of sounds as we possibly could


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2019)

Auddict said:


> Of course it can be played without effects. Could you clarify what you mean by not cinematic?  The drums included vary greatly in terms of sound, some are very raw, very full, with only the bare minimum of production done just to get them sounding good... whilst others are produced into higher energy stuff, suitable for things like fast action cues, certain trailer music etc. We tried to get as wide a range of sounds as we possibly could




Less room and close proximity to the point of being “in your face”.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 24, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Less room and close proximity to the point of being “in your face”.


Aha! Yes there are certainly drums like this - some have room, some are very dry and studio style/close - there is a range


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 24, 2019)

So, when is the next part of the walkthrough?


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 24, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> Quick question: does this plugin need to be connected to the internet to operate?



No, you just need it for activating once and downloading the content. The license information will be stored on a local file.

There are a few things that you will miss out (automatic update notification, updates of the docs), but the vital functions are completely independent of you being on a train in the middle of nowhere or not


----------



## Auddict (Nov 24, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> So, when is the next part of the walkthrough?


ETA Tuesday/Wednesday !


----------



## tebling (Nov 24, 2019)

Purchased Pro and I've lost almost a day to exploring and tweaking! This is a real monster of an instrument. The sounds are top notch, and the creative possibilities are endless yet easily within reach. It's evident that a lot of effort has gone into making this a "best of both worlds" instrument, blurring the lines between loops and triggered samples.

For me, clearly the most powerful feature is the ability to "lock" the sound of a loop and change the rhythm, or "lock" the rhythm and change the sound. It reminds me of what I used to do with Stylus RMX by dragging a MIDI loop into the DAW and have it play through a variety of kits for tons of happy accidents.

Feature request: when browsing for rhythms it would be really helpful to be able to see a thumbnail of the waveform in the instrument browser. I know you can preview the instruments, but seeing the waveform would let me zero in on the right rhythm much quicker.

I'll also second the request for MIDI export (drag and drop) into the DAW, such that playback of the entire kit can be reproduced via MIDI on multiple channels (one per instrument).

Really pleased with the purchase, particularly for the intro price.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 25, 2019)

Wow!! I didn't think I needed (yet) another Percussion library but now I need another Percussion library. This looks and sounds fantastic and the fact that you can use the same loop at extreme slow or fast tempos without artifacts is great. And, you can use the hits outside of the loops. This Black Friday is killing me and it's not even Black Friday yet.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 25, 2019)

tebling said:


> I'll also second the request for MIDI export (drag and drop) into the DAW, such that playback of the entire kit can be reproduced via MIDI on multiple channels (one per instrument).



ˆThis

While the approach with 4 variations is good for pattern-based compositions, i think it's a bit insufficient for other purposes like scores etc.

Shimmer-Shake-Strike by In Session Audio, which has a similar approach, offers much more patterns, although it's just concerned with top end percussion duties.

If it's difficult to translate the loop oriented patterns to midi data, i think there should be at least 8-12 variations, containing the possibility to use different time signatures.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 25, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> ˆThis
> 
> While the approach with 4 variations is good for pattern-based compositions, i think it's a bit insufficient for other purposes like scores etc.
> 
> ...


With respect to the number of variations available, and suitability for scoring, remember that you can also use every single instrument as a sampled instrument totally independently, and the patterns can be up to thirty two bars long, so you can write entire potential tracks inside these


----------



## Auddict (Nov 25, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> Wow!! I didn't think I needed (yet) another Percussion library but now I need another Percussion library. This looks and sounds fantastic and the fact that you can use the same loop at extreme slow or fast tempos without artifacts is great. And, you can use the hits outside of the loops. This Black Friday is killing me and it's not even Black Friday yet.







And now for the serious part of my response ... 🤣

Yes exactly, I cannot emphasise enough that although we are working with “loops” and using the word “loops” frequently with regards to PercX, every single instrument that you load up can be used as a sample library. Of course if it’s an FX patch with a heavily edited and created sound, it will be single layer, but the majority of instruments are multi RR and multi dynamic layered.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 25, 2019)

Auddict said:


> And now for the serious part of my response ... 🤣
> 
> Yes exactly, I cannot emphasise enough that although we are working with “loops” and using the word “loops” frequently with regards to PercX, every single instrument that you load up can be used as a sample library. Of course if it’s an FX patch with a heavily edited and created sound, it will be single layer, but the majority of instruments are multi RR and multi dynamic layered.


Downloading as I'm typing this. I had to go back to the walkthrough as I didn't realize the additional libraries were downloaded through the store tab on the GUI. Lots of excellent content!! Glad I clicked on this thread. Great job on this Auddict!!!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 25, 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6kPb_BtyJM

Just saw this great livestream of PercX by Dirk Ehlert, thanks a lot to Dirk and I recommend checking it out, he covers a lot.

*To answer some of the questions/things mentioned:*
1. CTRL+mouse wheel or ALT+mouse wheel zoom midi, and mouse wheel scrolls left/right
2. alt+LMB drag creates a new midi note
3. 1/2/3 keys switch between the midi editing modes
4. right click drag always drags a box
5. undo/redo absolutely exist  Click the three dots icon in the top right of the global toolbar

EDIT: You noticed the coffee cup  nice one. It's all in the little details heheh


----------



## davidson (Nov 25, 2019)

@Auddict Is the library NKS ready, or likely to be in the future? Are there any release samples if you finish a phrase early?


----------



## lucor (Nov 25, 2019)

After playing with it for a few hours, I think I'm gonna have to go with Dirk on this, by far my favourite purchase of 2019! The workflow is completely unparalled and it's so much fun to use.
I hope you bring out lots and lots of expansions for this, because that way I might never have to touch another percussion library again. 

The only thing I'd personally wish for right now is more opportunities for 'happy accidents' in forms of randomizers. So that you for example lock the sound and then press a little dice icon for another random pattern or you lock the pattern and randomize the sound (I know you can do this manually right now, but being able to do it in a randomized way would be awesome too).


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 25, 2019)

Auddict said:


> With respect to the number of variations available, and suitability for scoring, remember that you can also use every single instrument as a sampled instrument totally independently, and the patterns can be up to thirty two bars long, so you can write entire potential tracks inside these



The use as samples is great, of course, but when it comes to patterns, for everything that's longer than 2 bars (at max 4 bars) it's much more convenient to have the midi data available in the DAW.
Otherwise it's just getting too complicated to make edits, finetunings etc. in more complex arrangements.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 25, 2019)

lucor said:


> After playing with it for a few hours, I think I'm gonna have to go with Dirk on this, by far my favourite purchase of 2019! The workflow is completely unparalled and it's so much fun to use.
> I hope you bring out lots and lots of expansions for this, because that way I might never have to touch another percussion library again.
> 
> The only thing I'd personally wish for right now is more opportunities for 'happy accidents' in forms of randomizers. So that you for example lock the sound and then press a little dice icon for another random pattern or you lock the pattern and randomize the sound (I know you can do this manually right now, but being able to do it in a randomized way would be awesome too).


Guess you wont have to touch another percussion library again! 

... and that's actually a really reasonable idea, can't make any official promises of course, but the tools are all essentially there so it may be something that is on the cards!


----------



## davidson (Nov 25, 2019)

davidson said:


> @Auddict Is the library NKS ready, or likely to be in the future? Are there any release samples if you finish a phrase early?



@Auddict


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Nov 25, 2019)

@Auddict, 
BF/intro price for how long?


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 25, 2019)

If you finish a phrase early, the hits will ring out naturally (unless you trimmed down the release in the envelope). There are not many percussion instruments which do have a "release" phase as most percussion instruments are hit once and then just ring off.

NKS is currently not supported. I see the temptation for it to have these key colours available on your hardware device, but it's something we have to evaluate internally whether it's worth pursuing. But thanks for the hint.



> The use as samples is great, of course, but when it comes to patterns, for everything that's longer than 2 bars (at max 4 bars) it's much more convenient to have the midi data available in the DAW.



Yes, I understand. There's always a "break even point" where going to the DAW for making MIDI edits is getting easier. With PercX we tried to push that point as much as possible, but we obviously won't force people to use any workflow. From all feature requests so far, the MIDI export came up the most, so it's definitely something we will discuss.


----------



## tebling (Nov 25, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> Of all feature requests so far, the MIDI export came up the most, so it's definitely something we will discuss.



Really appreciate the fact that you're listening, considering, and communicating! That feature would be the cherry on top of an already highly usable and feature rich instrument, and the team should be proud of taking us all by pleasant surprise.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 25, 2019)

Damn. This sounds and looks better than I hoped.


----------



## tav.one (Nov 25, 2019)

Very interesting concept. Best of both worlds.
Is the full instrument list of Pro version available on the website? I couldn’t find it on first glance.

+1 MIDI to DAW
+1 non 4/4 patterns
+1 NKS


----------



## Auddict (Nov 25, 2019)

tav.one said:


> Very interesting concept. Best of both worlds.
> Is the full instrument list of Pro version available on the website? I couldn’t find it on first glance.
> 
> +1 MIDI to DAW
> ...





tav.one said:


> Very interesting concept. Best of both worlds.
> Is the full instrument list of Pro version available on the website? I couldn’t find it on first glance.
> 
> +1 MIDI to DAW
> ...



The default patterns vary in time signature  you also have the option to change them or create them anew in any time signature you’d like! 

Regarding the other things... all I can say for now is you guys have definitely made your points 😉 no promises but we will see what we can do


----------



## Auddict (Nov 25, 2019)

Stay tuned for walkthrough part two tomorrow where we cover the midi editor and very special "dynamics knob"

Happy to hear suggestions for what people most want to see after that in the videos!


----------



## davidson (Nov 25, 2019)

Im having a hard time finding what instruments are in the core library, and what I get in each of the expansions. Is the info available?


----------



## Auddict (Nov 25, 2019)

davidson said:


> Im having a hard time finding what instruments are in the core library, and what I get in each of the expansions. Is the info available?


Instrument lists coming very very soon!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 25, 2019)

I mistakingly installed the plugin on my external drive. It started downloading the files but had an error.

I couldn't figure out how to get the plugin to show, and then I realized that I should have installed it on the main drive.

So I did that ... and now it shows in my Logic instruments ... but no sounds. I don't even see a way to redownload the sounds again.

Where do I go in the plugin to do this (redownload the sounds)?


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 26, 2019)

You can download them again by pressing on the store button and then on the left tab it should have a sync button which automatically downloads and extracts the content to your computer.


----------



## I like music (Nov 26, 2019)

Would love to know what is included in the Core kit. And also how long the sale lasts!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 26, 2019)

> Would love to know what is included in the Core kit. And also how long the sale lasts!


----------



## I like music (Nov 27, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


>



Hi @Auddict - it might be that I need to hint to my family to get me this as an early Christmas present. How early will depend on when the BF/intro price goes down. Also I stil couldn't find a view of what the Core kits include in terms of instruments... any help hugely appreciated as I'm loving the look and sound of this!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2019)

I like music said:


> Hi @Auddict - it might be that I need to hint to my family to get me this as an early Christmas present. How early will depend on when the BF/intro price goes down. Also I stil couldn't find a view of what the Core kits include in terms of instruments... any help hugely appreciated as I'm loving the look and sound of this!


Hi! The sale will be up at least a week or two longer, we don't have an end date set in stone just as of yet - we want to fairly get a complete set of walkthrough videos out first.
The instrument list is in the works and I expect it will either be available tonight or tomorrow - some of the drums are slightly creatively named (e.g. if it's an abstract sort of ensemble, weird combination, or something heavily designed or combined with SFX in some way), so we want to make sure that these have little explanations/descriptions as to what they are. Very nearly done


----------



## I like music (Nov 27, 2019)

Auddict said:


> Hi! The sale will be up at least a week or two longer, we don't have an end date set in stone just as of yet - we want to fairly get a complete set of walkthrough videos out first.
> The instrument list is in the works and I expect it will either be available tonight or tomorrow - some of the drums are slightly creatively named (e.g. if it's an abstract sort of ensemble, weird combination, or something heavily designed or combined with SFX in some way), so we want to make sure that these have little explanations/descriptions as to what they are. Very nearly done



Thank you!!!


----------



## abrasounds (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey @Auddict , PercX sounds great! I'm looking for a new percussion library to get this weekend, so yours just entered the game  

A couple of questions though:
- Is it possible to use different midi channels to control different drum parts? (Pretty much like in Kontakt where I could load different instruments in the same instance and assign each to a different midi channel)
- Is it possible to route each part to a different stereo out? 

Sorry if that was already answered somewhere, I looked up the website and saw the first walkthrough but couldn't find anything regarding that. It would be awesome if you could put more walkthroughs until the weekend!

Cheers and thanks in advance!


----------



## davidson (Nov 27, 2019)

Auddict said:


> Stay tuned for walkthrough part two tomorrow where we cover the midi editor and very special "dynamics knob"
> 
> Happy to hear suggestions for what people most want to see after that in the videos!



*cough


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 27, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> You can download them again by pressing on the store button and then on the left tab it should have a sync button which automatically downloads and extracts the content to your computer.



If i want to have the content on an external drive, is it possible to set an alias in the music folder?
I'm no friend of having samples on the system disc...


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 27, 2019)

I believe you can move it, and then specify location in the settings. I haven't done it yet, but will try it later today. I'm pretty sure I saw that option.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> If i want to have the content on an external drive, is it possible to set an alias in the music folder?
> I'm no friend of having samples on the system disc...


Yep you can move the sample content to an external drive. After installation of the sample content, click the "..." icon in the toolbar, go to settings, and make a note of the sample location.
Close PercX, find the sample content, and move it to your new desired location.
Once this is complete, re-open PercX, go back into settings and point PercX to the new location of the content


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2019)

davidson said:


> *cough


It's coming veeeeery soon


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 27, 2019)

> - Is it possible to use different midi channels to control different drum parts? (Pretty much like in Kontakt where I could load different instruments in the same instance and assign each to a different midi channel)



You don't need different channels because in manual mode each track is mapped to a single note (and a second note one octave below to play flams and fast rhythms). The problem with MIDI channels is that there are a few DAWs (eg. Ableton AFAIK) that do not support sending different MIDI channels to an instrument track, also setting this up is really tedious and you will not be able to play them at once unless you go crazy with split channel arrangements on your MIDI hardware.



> - Is it possible to route each part to a different stereo out?



Yes with a but. If you load PercX as a plugin into a DAW, you will have 14 output channels (= 7 stereo outputs) available that you can use for creating submixes (each track can select an output with the drop down menu on the right (where it says MAIN). You might ask yourself why it's not 16 tracks so that you can route anything just to their respective output, but

1. You have 16 stereo tracks in PercX (Player A / B each have 8 tracks), and a 32 channel output plugin would be a bit overkill so it would require a down mix anyway.
2. The internal engine uses a maximum of 16 stereo tracks and one stereo channel is used internally to bypass the FX chain if desired and we thought his feature outweighs the option of having all channels available.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 27, 2019)

Really cool concept and sounds great! Will probably pick this up. 
Is there an easy way to solo a channel? I can see the few people who have been reviewing it for now were wondering as well 
Thanks


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes, just double click on the power button. However since everybody and their dog is stumbling over this, we might reconsider bringing back the solo button that was in there in the first prototype


----------



## abrasounds (Nov 27, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> You don't need different channels because in manual mode each track is mapped to a single note (and a second note one octave below to play flams and fast rhythms). The problem with MIDI channels is that there are a few DAWs (eg. Ableton AFAIK) that do not support sending different MIDI channels to an instrument track, also setting this up is really tedious and you will not be able to play them at once unless you go crazy with split channel arrangements on your MIDI hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the answers, Chris! You're right about the midi channels. Looking forward to seeing and hearing more of it!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 27, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> Yes, just double click on the power button. However since everybody and their dog is stumbling over this, we might reconsider bringing back the solo button that was in there in the first prototype


Cool! Thanks


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 27, 2019)

A few more questions

Since it syncs to your Daw, can you 2X or half time the loops?
Do you have 6/8 style loops or do I create my own? (I know I can do that but a bit concerned because of the way it was recorded).
Is there a swing type feature? (might have missed that).

Even though it has RR's I'm a bit concerned that if i use it for multi samples I won't be able to quantize as it may not play back right.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2019)

Craig Sharmat said:


> A few more questions
> 
> Since it syncs to your Daw, can you 2X or half time the loops?
> Do you have 6/8 style loops or do I create my own? (I know I can do that but a bit concerned because of the way it was recorded).
> ...


OK so - I have to stress this again, and it probably won't be the last time, but that's OK 

These loops are changeable - to no end. There will be some in there in 6/8, but you could take absolutely anything and write it into 6/8 with no limitations at all. The way the loops exist in their default state literally has zero implications in terms of what you can change them into. Zero.  

Multisample wise - you can quantize everything, and as a bonus, you even have a slider which adjusts the snap offsets and preroll to make drums snappier. Not only can you quantize it, but we made it so you can quantize it MORE!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 27, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> Yes, just double click on the power button. However since everybody and their dog is stumbling over this, we might reconsider bringing back the solo button that was in there in the first prototype


Yes, that would be lovely. I tried several different scenario to figure out how to solo a track...I finally ended up relying on the keyboard key for that specific track. Less convenient, but was a workaround. Never thought on double-clicking the power button...  Good to know.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 27, 2019)

annnnnnd here we go! Part Two - Composing and Arranging INSIDE PercX


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 28, 2019)

Great job on Walkthroughs 1 & 2. I definitely vote for this as best 2019 plugin. Brilliant and thorough design.


----------



## I like music (Nov 28, 2019)

Walkthrough looks excellent! That said, I'm primarily interested in using them as solo instruments (and not loops). But who knows? The UI looks amazing so maybe I'll end up designing some in there!

Looking forward to the instrument/patches included.


----------



## Colja (Nov 28, 2019)

In his excellent walkthrough Dirk was asking himself (at 21:56) what the different "lanes" mean within the "midi" editor of a single loop. They can't be pitches like in a traditional piano roll editor.
Dirk was wondering if different "pitches" or lane position refer to different snippets of the loop - round robin sample versions used across the loop if you will.
So what is the meaning of those lanes within the midi editor?

Reference (playback starts where Dirk is raising this):


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 28, 2019)

Round robins as I understand


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 28, 2019)

Been playing with this for the last day or so. Unbelievable how detailed and flexible this is. When I try to understand how it's all working together my brain hurts... so I stopped and just made great rhythms.

It's such a pleasure to use and one of those tools where you can't really make anything bad. It's crazy.
Even the FX buttons are brilliant. Most other stuff I use these buttons/fx seem to be there for filler content, as they normally sound naff or do f all. These really make a difference and I've used them loads.

The only weird thing I've found a couple of times, is when I loaded up a Logic project again the initial state seemed to revert to the original patch or a variation (not mine). So I exported the text thingy to text pad, and pasted it back in no problems.
Is there a way of perma saving these into a user folder?

Edit: Is there a way the darken the coloured keys? Mine seem very pale, maybe it's my monitor?


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 28, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Round robins as I understand


Yes. I think that's mentioned in the second walkthrough -- which Dirk didn't have available when he made his video.

This illustrates -- to me at least -- why old fashioned user manuals are still so important. This is a complicated piece of software that breaks some new ground. We're not all going to be able to wrap our heads around it based on experience and intuition alone.

That said, I fully expect that when I download this thing and try it, it will win my Greatest Thing Since Sliced Bread Award for 2019.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 28, 2019)

I like music said:


> Walkthrough looks excellent! That said, I'm primarily interested in using them as solo instruments (and not loops). But who knows? The UI looks amazing so maybe I'll end up designing some in there!
> 
> Looking forward to the instrument/patches included.


That's exactly why we included manual mode - we wanted to essentially make a percussion "studio" where people don't need to change their workflow if they don't wish to do so. There are all sorts of ways to use it. We'll be releasing a video how to use PercX to even "design" your own sounds in manual mode


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2019)

This looks excellent.


----------



## I like music (Nov 28, 2019)

Auddict said:


> That's exactly why we included manual mode - we wanted to essentially make a percussion "studio" where people don't need to change their workflow if they don't wish to do so. There are all sorts of ways to use it. We'll be releasing a video how to use PercX to even "design" your own sounds in manual mode



Fantastic!!! Very much looking forward to that. Does the core kit include some of the orchestral standards e.g. timpani etc?


----------



## Auddict (Nov 28, 2019)

I like music said:


> Fantastic!!! Very much looking forward to that. Does the core kit include some of the orchestral standards e.g. timpani etc?


There is no timpani included unfortunately, as PercX is not primarily a tonal engine


----------



## I like music (Nov 28, 2019)

Auddict said:


> There is no timpani included unfortunately, as PercX is not primarily a tonal engine



No worries. Seems like there's more than plenty in the rest of it!


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 28, 2019)

Do the different expansions contain the Core instruments, or do they have newer content along with the midi etc?


----------



## stixman (Nov 28, 2019)

This has definitely got my attention...looks and sounds great!


----------



## KallumS (Nov 28, 2019)

I wasn't really interested in this when I first saw it but I'm becoming more intrigued by the hour - are there any plans to introduce acoustic expansions/ kits? For example, acoustic drum kit loops like hi hats and snares. I know the software is geared towards orchestral percussion but it would be cool to use this as a general drum loop programmer.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 28, 2019)

James H said:


> Do the different expansions contain the Core instruments, or do they have newer content along with the midi etc?


So PercX Core and PercX pro both contain the core content. Pro comes with all collections currently available (that's five, including the core collection), and Core comes with the core content, as well as one extra collection (you choose which, from the four remaining).
When you say the "MIDI", guessing you refer to the patterns - every single instrument has its own preset pattern/rhythm which you can change unconditionally to whatever you want, or rewrite. 
Hope that answers everything


----------



## Auddict (Nov 28, 2019)

KallumS said:


> I wasn't really interested in this when I first saw it but I'm becoming more intrigued by the hour - are there any plans to introduce acoustic expansions/ kits? For example, acoustic drum kit loops like hi hats and snares. I know the software is geared towards orchestral percussion but it would be cool to use this as a general drum loop programmer.


Yes we already have some plans as to what collections we will release next, and dedicated acoustic kits geared even more towards songwriting is one of our immediate priorities, although there are already a few to play with in PercX. At the moment the content quite heavily covers cinematic stuff, but we also made sure that it's diverse, so there are some acoustic kits, some pop kits etc

Using it as a general drum programmer - this was one of our aims too when designing the instrument


----------



## madfiddler (Nov 28, 2019)

Looks and sounds great, just bought. I've been waiting for something like this for quite a while now. Looks like it ticks a lot of the boxes I had.


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 28, 2019)

Looking for a bread and butter percussion library, could this be it? It obviously has a lot of stuff, but can it also work as your basic orchestral percussion library? Would it replace, say, True strike or X3M orchestral percussion or even Hollywood Percussions?


----------



## I like music (Nov 28, 2019)

erikradbo said:


> Looking for a bread and butter percussion library, could this be it? It obviously has a lot of stuff, but can it also work as your basic orchestral percussion library? Would it replace, say, True strike or X3M orchestral percussion or even Hollywood Percussions?


My thinking also


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 28, 2019)

I like music said:


> My thinking also



Would be so nice to be able to have all this flexibility of loops as well as the basics. Looking at the walkthrough, the manual playing seems to be easy enough with a friendly GUI, so it really comes down to that list of core instruments and articulations...



Auddict said:


> Instrument lists coming very very soon!


----------



## KallumS (Nov 28, 2019)

Also it seems strange to me that the interface is white while the waveform area is black - are there plans to add a dark mode or theme switcher in a future update? Ideally the colours would be inversed for me, so the interface is black and the waveform area is white.

I purchased it by the way


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 28, 2019)

Auddict said:


> OK so - I have to stress this again, and it probably won't be the last time, but that's OK
> 
> These loops are changeable - to no end. There will be some in there in 6/8, but you could take absolutely anything and write it into 6/8 with no limitations at all. The way the loops exist in their default state literally has zero implications in terms of what you can change them into. Zero.
> 
> Multisample wise - you can quantize everything, and as a bonus, you even have a slider which adjusts the snap offsets and preroll to make drums snappier. Not only can you quantize it, but we made it so you can quantize it MORE!



Does this mean that if you have a 4/4-loop and change signature, there's some kind of automatic conversion so the loop works in the new signature straight away? Or do I have to manually change them into working in the new tim signature (the latter makes more sense, but is more work).


----------



## Auddict (Nov 28, 2019)

erikradbo said:


> Does this mean that if you have a 4/4-loop and change signature, there's some kind of automatic conversion so the loop works in the new signature straight away? Or do I have to manually change them into working in the new tim signature (the latter makes more sense, but is more work).


No you do actually have to write it in the new signature/re-compose it, or if you find another pattern in PercX, you can just switch it out with that one.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 28, 2019)

Just picked it up. 
Great price.
Best percussion purchase!
Congratulations, Auddict!


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Nov 28, 2019)

I bought it as well and have been putting it through the paces. I've got a lot of percussion libraries that mostly gather dust except for an occasional project but I can already see this one being unique. Well thought through with lots of flexibility.


----------



## sathyva (Nov 29, 2019)

@Auddict 
One question before pulling the trigger 
I have three computers ( one master and two slaves ) and I'd like to know if I can install PercX on the three computers ?
Thanks mate


----------



## KallumS (Nov 29, 2019)

sathyva said:


> @Auddict
> One question before pulling the trigger
> I have three computers ( one master and two slaves ) and I'd like to know if I can install PercX on the three computers ?
> Thanks mate



My account says that PercX can be activated up to 8 times. The installer is just a standard installer (PercX_Installer_1.0.0_x64.exe or PercX_1.0.0.pkg).


----------



## I like music (Nov 29, 2019)

Would it still be possible to get an instrument/patch list?


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 29, 2019)

I just received an email saying that the first Celestial Voices - Ceres is available for free (it doesn't say for how long). I tried to order it but the shopping cart says the total can't be zero. So I used this opportunity to order PercX, which I hadn't done yet but was planning to. But that seems to go in a different shopping cart with no way to add the free copy of Ceres.

Oh, well. Still a great deal.


----------



## eli0s (Nov 29, 2019)

@Auddict , I just bought the instrument (pro version) and installed all Kits. The procedure was streamlined, no hiccups at all!
However, my main midi controller keyboard (Nektar Panorama T6) isn't showing up as an input controller in stand alone mode.
Under settings, I can see some (but not all) of my other controllers (LoopMIDI Port, nanoKONTROL2, Breath Controller), but not the keyboard.
It's like there is some predefined order that can hold up to 3 midi controller devices, with no option to choose which one of the available controllers to use.

Any ideas on how I can use my main keyboard controller in stand alone?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 29, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> I just received an email saying that the first Celestial Voices - Ceres is available for free (it doesn't say for how long). I tried to order it but the shopping cart says the total can't be zero. So I used this opportunity to order PercX, which I hadn't done yet but was planning to. But that seems to go in a different shopping cart with no way to add the free copy of Ceres.
> 
> Oh, well. Still a great deal.



Yeah was getting that error too


----------



## KallumS (Nov 29, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> Yeah was getting that error too



Same


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 29, 2019)

eli0s said:


> @Auddict , I just bought the instrument (pro version) and installed all Kits. The procedure was streamlined, no hiccups at all!
> However, my main midi controller keyboard (Nektar Panorama T6) isn't showing up as an input controller in stand alone mode.
> Under settings, I can see some (but not all) of my other controllers (LoopMIDI Port, nanoKONTROL2, Breath Controller), but not the keyboard.
> It's like there is some predefined order that can hold up to 3 midi controller devices, with no option to choose which one of the available controllers to use.
> ...



Oh boy, we've completely overlooked this, you really can't select more than the third MIDI device (it's just an UI glitch and I forgot to make the list scrollable if the MIDI device amount exceeds 3). We'll fix this in the next update obviously, but for now can you just unplug any other device (or quit LoopMIDI if you don't need it)?


----------



## ally (Nov 29, 2019)

Sent an email earlier today but just in case it's an easy fix @Auddict - keen to get started with this over the weekend. In stand-alone the sound is fine, however when I play it in Studio One there's a crackling noise when I play anything. It's really noticable after I let go of the key. 

I've played around with the audio settings in the stand-alone player (I don't have these setting options in the plug-in) but it's making no difference. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 29, 2019)

what buffer size are you using in Studio one? It has to be a multiple of 8 at least.


----------



## ally (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks for replying. I'm not too sure, does this tell you?


----------



## ally (Nov 29, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> what buffer size are you using in Studio one? It has to be a multiple of 8 at least.



If it's a more complicated fix then maybe just leave it to the support email I sent earlier today and we can try to sort there, thanks.


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Well, 1764 / 8 is 220,5, so what you're hearing are these 0,5 samples being funky 

Also I highly recommend using ASIO, the Windows Audio driver is horrible.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 29, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> Yeah was getting that error too


This is now fixed - a booboo slipped past haha and in our haste to get Ceres out for free we... didn't get it out for free


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 29, 2019)

Auddict said:


> This is now fixed - a booboo slipped past haha and in our haste to get Ceres out for free we... didn't get it out for free



Awesome, works now!


----------



## ally (Nov 29, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> Well, 1764 / 8 is 220,5, so what you're hearing are these 0,5 samples being funky
> 
> Also I highly recommend using ASIO, the Windows Audio driver is horrible.



I've changed it to the AudioBox option rather than Windows and a sample rate of 1024 (I have no idea about this so just picked randomly - could have been 512 or 2048, are either better?) and it's working as it should now. Thank you for your help.


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Nope, 1024 is fine, although 512 will be a little bit more responsive - especially if you play percussion samples via the manual mode you'll notice a lag with 1024 samples, which gets better with 512 (or even 256 samples). PercX should be usable down to 64 samples buffer size, but then it'll eat up a little bit more CPU, so you need to find the sweet spot between performance and latency on your system for yourself.


----------



## ally (Nov 29, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> Nope, 1024 is fine, although 512 will be a little bit more responsive - especially if you play percussion samples via the manual mode you'll notice a lag with 1024 samples, which gets better with 512 (or even 256 samples). PercX should be usable down to 64 samples buffer size, but then it'll eat up a little bit more CPU, so you need to find the sweet spot between performance and latency on your system for yourself.



Great - thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey Auddict - just purchased (on laptop) and want to sign in from a slave to download. Cannot see a 'sign in' on your website? Can you help?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 29, 2019)

eli0s said:


> @Auddict , I just bought the instrument (pro version) and installed all Kits. The procedure was streamlined, no hiccups at all!
> However, my main midi controller keyboard (Nektar Panorama T6) isn't showing up as an input controller in stand alone mode.
> Under settings, I can see some (but not all) of my other controllers (LoopMIDI Port, nanoKONTROL2, Breath Controller), but not the keyboard.
> It's like there is some predefined order that can hold up to 3 midi controller devices, with no option to choose which one of the available controllers to use.
> ...


Move your mouse over the controller list, and scroll with the wheel. I had the same reaction as you at first and it was only showing 3 controllers...The rest is there, it's just that there's no visible scollbar so you can't easily figure it out. But if you scroll down with the mouse wheel, you should be able to get to it.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 29, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> Oh boy, we've completely overlooked this, you really can't select more than the third MIDI device (it's just an UI glitch and I forgot to make the list scrollable if the MIDI device amount exceeds 3). We'll fix this in the next update obviously, but for now can you just unplug any other device (or quit LoopMIDI if you don't need it)?


As I mentioned, you can get to it with the wheel mouse. That how I managed to do it at least.  So you don't need to unplug anything.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 29, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hey Auddict - just purchased (on laptop) and want to sign in from a slave to download. Cannot see a 'sign in' on your website? Can you help?


account.auddict.com


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Grizzlymv said:


> As I mentioned, you can get to it with the wheel mouse. That how I managed to do it at least.  So you don't need to unplug anything.



Haha, you already know this software better than the ones who wrote it


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2019)

Hmmm - no 'file type' once I download the installer. This is going on a W7 machine (will be changed in 2-3 months) but is there an issue with W7?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2019)

nope - moved that 328 mb file over to a w10 slave and 'no file type' - still can't open? Issues?


----------



## KallumS (Nov 29, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> nope - moved that 328 mb file over to a w10 slave and 'no file type' - still can't open? Issues?



While you wait for Auddict to respond, maybe try downloading the installer again. Also ensure the file extension is .exe, or try typing .exe on the end of the name.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 29, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> nope - moved that 328 mb file over to a w10 slave and 'no file type' - still can't open? Issues?


Hi Rob. what's the file you have downloaded? If Windows report there's no file type, that sound like an incomplete download from your browser. Maybe you can try re-download it again? (make sure to delete the one you downloaded prior first just to ensure there's no cache issue).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2019)

KallumS said:


> While you wait for Auddict to respond, maybe try downloading the installer again. Also ensure the file extension is .exe, or try typing .exe on the end of the name.



On the second download now. I try changing the to .exe. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2019)

KallumS said:


> While you wait for Auddict to respond, maybe try downloading the installer again. Also ensure the file extension is .exe, or try typing .exe on the end of the name.




Yep - adding .exe did the trick. Thanks - opening now.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh my heck - wondering about this. Opened installer - go through it paces - says successful and run standlone - BLANK SCREEN.

I am wondering if this got checked with 'remote desktop' for us slave farm users????? I have seen that issue with others (GUI not showing while using this via remote desktop). I really don't want to install it on my main

EDIT: checked it as VST (in VEP 7) BLANK SCREEN as well. :(


----------



## KallumS (Nov 29, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Oh my heck - wondering about this. Opened installer - go through it paces - says successful and run standlone - BLANK SCREEN.
> 
> I am wondering if this got checked with 'remote desktop' for us slave farm users????? I have seen that issue with others (GUI not showing while using this via remote desktop). I really don't want to install it on my main
> 
> EDIT: checked it as VST (in VEP 7) BLANK SCREEN as well. :(



Definitely need to contact support with that one. I think I remember seeing something about making sure it's installed on your main hard drive instead of an external one, might be something to do with how that works.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Definitely need to contact support with that one. I think I remember seeing something about making sure it's installed on your main hard drive instead of an external one, might be something to do with how that works.




This is not an external drive but a slave. Seems weird they would exclude 'slaves' - run through remote desktop. :( I'll contact support


----------



## grandgooroo (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi, When does the promotion end, please ?


----------



## I like music (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm probably getting annoying here but would love to see the patch list (or even a patch video/walthrough) in the core kits. Really heartening to see the positive responses from all the users!


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 29, 2019)

Here's another minor installation glitch. My usual password contains special characters (punctuation). It turns out that Auddict.com is one of those sites that will let you create a password including special characters, but the authorization manager in the software itself doesn't like them. I changed my password to one that is all characters and numbers, and am downloading the content now.

[begin rant] I've encountered this in multiple other places. I think Native Instruments is one of them, and Plugin Alliance might be another. I know that I need passwords that are different from my regular one at those (among other) places. It would be more convenient if developers enforced the same rules in every place users can log in to their site.[/end rant]


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 29, 2019)

Sincerely hope the intro price lasts thru early December 🙏

My November budget has been massacred and my wallet is currently on life support 

And thank you so much for the free Ceres library!!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 29, 2019)

I like music said:


> I'm probably getting annoying here but would love to see the patch list (or even a patch video/walthrough) in the core kits. Really heartening to see the positive responses from all the users!


It's going up very very soon!


----------



## jneebz (Nov 29, 2019)

The Installer won't accept my account credentials. I've double-checked that they are correct. The "Contact" link on the Auddict website doesn't seem to work. @Auddict or @chrisboy can you help? Thanks


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 29, 2019)

jneebz said:


> The Installer won't accept my account credentials. I've double-checked that they are correct. The "Contact" link on the Auddict website doesn't seem to work. @Auddict or @chrisboy can you help? Thanks


The installer wouldn't accept my password either. I went to the Auddict website and changed it to a different one that doesn't include any special characters. That worked for me.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 29, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> The installer wouldn't accept my password either. I went to the Auddict website and changed it to a different one that doesn't include any special characters. That worked for me.


That worked, thank you!!


----------



## eli0s (Nov 29, 2019)

Grizzlymv said:


> Move your mouse over the controller list, and scroll with the wheel. I had the same reaction as you at first and it was only showing 3 controllers...The rest is there, it's just that there's no visible scollbar so you can't easily figure it out. But if you scroll down with the mouse wheel, you should be able to get to it.


Oh, wow, that really worked! Thank you! Not only that, but I can actually see now a faint scroll bar on the right.


----------



## Ruchir (Nov 29, 2019)

Wow! Got this, and it's bl**dy brilliant.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 29, 2019)

Bought. Really great sounds and the workflow seems like it will be a huge time saver. Well done Auddict and thank you!!


----------



## noah90210 (Nov 29, 2019)

Just bought pro. Playing around and watching walkthroughs. This is spectacular. Thing is brilliant!
Incredible functionality. This will go to work immediately at my place.
Future kits and especially User made kits will be life changing...your loops and functionality with my samples?! Unreal.


----------



## I like music (Nov 29, 2019)

Are most of you using the loops, or as a 'standard' library?


----------



## noah90210 (Nov 30, 2019)

The way it works you might be cutting it off at the knees if you weren't using the loops. They're infinitely tweakable...patterns and all. Up to 32 bars long. It's really smart.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 30, 2019)

I am a little bit puzzled with theses account/password not working. I could not found any account login on the auddict site and I never realized with my other auddict products that there is an account. Is this something percx special and another site only for this (like with Hexeract) where you have a account login ?


----------



## eli0s (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm playing around with PercX and I really like it! There is so much potential! Haven't had time to actually test it in my DAW in a real project scenario yet, but I' am getting there!

A few things I would have wanted are:
1) A resizable/scalable UI.
2) Search for sounds from the lowest level, not just by entering into a category. For example, the key word "stick" will have results in three instrument categories (Wood, Big Drums, Small Drums), however, as it is now, the user will have to toggle between categories in order to see if there is a sound within an instrument category that meets the search criteria.


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 30, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> I am a little bit puzzled with theses account/password not working. I could not found any account login on the auddict site and I never realized with my other auddict products that there is an account. Is this something percx special and another site only for this (like with Hexeract) where you have a account login ?



Yes the account system is something new to PercX and is something we needed for the expandable collections to work. We'll be migrating the Hexeract users at some point to the new system, but we wouldn't overcomplicate the release of PercX, so we'll wait a few more weeks until we do this.

The password not being able to support nonalphabetical or numerical characters is not something that we have put in by design, but somewhere along the process something says "nope, not gonna accept that %§ characters" for some reason, but we'll work on it to support any string as password.



> A resizable/scalable UI.



The interface is PercX is resizable. Check the settings (UI Zoom Factor).


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 30, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> I am a little bit puzzled with theses account/password not working. I could not found any account login on the auddict site and I never realized with my other auddict products that there is an account. Is this something percx special and another site only for this (like with Hexeract) where you have a account login ?


The email you get when you buy PercX contains instructions to create an account and a link to follow to do so.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 30, 2019)

I never heard from support on the 'remote desktop' - blank screen issue. Bummer. But activating on main Daw computer now. I did the install and logged in and their downloader has begun downloading. I didn't get a prompt of where to send the data/samples????? Did I miss a step? Of course I don't want this to install on my C drive. Thanks for any assist anyone can give.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 30, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Did I miss a step? Of course I don't want this to install on my C drive.


See this earlier in this thread:





__





Our Greatest Instrument Yet. Announcing PercX! (Standalone/VST/AU/AAX)


An alternative might be to assign sections (A, B, C etc.) to keyswitches. That's precisely what we went for. Each track has 4 slots called "Variations" which can contain different MIDI loops that you can switch between on the fly. It's all channeled through the CTRL system, so you can either...




vi-control.net


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 30, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> See this earlier in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the assist


----------



## eli0s (Nov 30, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> The interface is PercX is resizable. Check the settings (UI Zoom Factor)


You are right! Thank you!


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 30, 2019)

I bought PercX Pro Full and the installation is a total mess. When I try to download the kits, the first kits were ok, then I get the same error message for all the other kits:





I deleted the first kits, changed the installation drive for the kits, but I get the same message and the program is looking like the first kits don't download again. Please help! I'm on Win 10 64 bits.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 30, 2019)

How is the download experience on Mac?

Do I have to download to my system drive - then move them to the drive of my choice?

.


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 30, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> How is the download experience on Mac?
> 
> Do I have to download to my system drive - then move them to the drive of my choice?
> 
> .





Jack Weaver said:


> How is the download experience on Mac?
> 
> Do I have to download to my system drive - then move them to the drive of my choice?
> 
> .


Had no problem under High Sierra.
Re: download, it seems that you need to get it onto your system drive first indeed (this is the way I did it at least).
Here's an Auddict quote about it.



Auddict said:


> Yep you can move the sample content to an external drive. After installation of the sample content, click the "..." icon in the toolbar, go to settings, and make a note of the sample location.
> Close PercX, find the sample content, and move it to your new desired location.
> Once this is complete, re-open PercX, go back into settings and point PercX to the new location of the content


----------



## eli0s (Nov 30, 2019)

I think I am missing some samples? The "Little Ticks" patch (under Wood instruments) doesn't produce any sound between velocities 0-21 and 88-109 in manual midi mode.
In loop mode it doesn't produce any sound when the dynamic scale knob is bellow 0.41. Also, there is a big jump in volume after 0.81, as if there are some missing velocity layers in between the two dynamic layers that are being used.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 30, 2019)

This looks very nice but unfortunately, i hear a huge dominance of big drum loops and not so many more subtle, discreet, organic & higher pitched loops...


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 30, 2019)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> This looks very nice but unfortunately, i hear a huge dominance of big drum loops and not so many more subtle, discreet, organic & higher pitched loops...



I suppose that might be included in a future expansion pack


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 30, 2019)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> This looks very nice but unfortunately, i hear a huge dominance of big drum loops and not so many more subtle, discreet, organic & higher pitched loops...



That's because the subtle sounds are being masked by the big toms 

Joke's aside, I would say the selection of percussion sounds is pretty balanced and most Kits contain at least one or two instruments that create a subtle groove. The sound selection is definitely centered around what you could label as "cinematic percussion", but we'll definitely expand the range of sounds with future collections.

Also one thing I'd like to point out is that when you load up a kit, you hear it in "fortissimo" and turning the Dynamics knob down is a simple way to change any of those trailer chase-action loops into more fine-grained grooves.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 30, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> That's because the subtle sounds are being masked by the big toms
> 
> Joke's aside, I would say the selection of percussion sounds is pretty balanced and most Kits contain at least one or two instruments that create a subtle groove. The sound selection is definitely centered around what you could label as "cinematic percussion", but we'll definitely expand the range of sounds with future collections.
> 
> Also one thing I'd like to point out is that when you load up a kit, you hear it in "fortissimo" and turning the Dynamics knob down is a simple way to change any of those trailer chase-action loops into more fine-grained grooves.


Hi Chris,

An answer to my previous post would be greatly appreciated, as I bought yesterday and can’t use it now. Thanks.


----------



## chrisboy (Nov 30, 2019)

Sorry about that. The problem is that you have changed the sample location between downloading the core kit and pressing sync to download the rest, which causes issues because the downloaded kits are being searched at the old location (this is why you get a "corrupt" popup for each kit you download). Unfortunately we haven't tested this path (and almost every bug report we receive is because of that). It'll be fixed in the next update, but it shouldn't keep you from using PercX.

The easiest fix would be deleting the app data folder and then repeat the activation / kit download process. Just open the Windows Explorer, type in %APPDATA% into the address bar and then search the Auddict/PercX subfolder, which contains all persistent data. If you delete the entire folder, it will take PercX back to the state right after installation (so you don't have to uninstall and reinstall PercX).

Now you can just start PercX again, enter your credentials and download the core kit and the rest of the collections using the SYNC button. However, this time, please wait until everything is finished before changing the sample location.

Let me know if that works.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 30, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> That's because the subtle sounds are being masked by the big toms
> 
> Joke's aside, I would say the selection of percussion sounds is pretty balanced and most Kits contain at least one or two instruments that create a subtle groove. The sound selection is definitely centered around what you could label as "cinematic percussion", but we'll definitely expand the range of sounds with future collections.
> 
> Also one thing I'd like to point out is that when you load up a kit, you hear it in "fortissimo" and turning the Dynamics knob down is a simple way to change any of those trailer chase-action loops into more fine-grained grooves.


Thanks for your reply.
What i was referring to was not the fact that the action grooves included one or two small percussion elements.
I miss percussion grooves that are entirely made out of lighter, subtle material, much more suited for underscore and non action based scoring.
Turning down the dynamic of a taiko drum is not going to get you there...
Hopefully, you keep this in mind for a dedicated small & light percussion series as well...


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 30, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> Sorry about that. The problem is that you have changed the sample location between downloading the core kit and pressing sync to download the rest, which causes issues because the downloaded kits are being searched at the old location (this is why you get a "corrupt" popup for each kit you download). Unfortunately we haven't tested this path (and almost every bug report we receive is because of that). It'll be fixed in the next update, but it shouldn't keep you from using PercX.
> 
> The easiest fix would be deleting the app data folder and then repeat the activation / kit download process. Just open the Windows Explorer, type in %APPDATA% into the address bar and then search the Auddict/PercX subfolder, which contains all persistent data. If you delete the entire folder, it will take PercX back to the state right after installation (so you don't have to uninstall and reinstall PercX).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, but I got errors before I changed the download path. Some Core kits downloaded ok at the root download path, but I then got those same error messages for the following kits at the same root path.

Unless you have another explanation for this, I will try what you told me, while hoping this time I won’t have those same errors messages.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 30, 2019)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> This looks very nice but unfortunately, i hear a huge dominance of big drum loops and not so many more subtle, discreet, organic & higher pitched loops...


They exist  Keep in touch with us on social to see the clips we continue to post, and we'll try to cover a wider variety of the material included!


----------



## Auddict (Nov 30, 2019)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> What i was referring to was not the fact that the action grooves included one or two small percussion elements.
> I miss percussion grooves that are entirely made out of lighter, subtle material, much more suited for underscore and non action based scoring.
> Turning down the dynamic of a taiko drum is not going to get you there...
> Hopefully, you keep this in mind for a dedicated small & light percussion series as well...


Aha I missed this one when replying - there is an entire small drums category - what sort of thing are you looking for? Maybe I can even post a few quick clips up here


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 30, 2019)

Auddict said:


> Aha I missed this one when replying - there is an entire small drums category - what sort of thing are you looking for? Maybe I can even post a few quick clips up here



Thanks!
small frame drums, metal (shakers, tamborine, eggs...etc) and assorted small elements.
In terms of styles, the sky is the limit, when you consider the myriads of ethnic patterns possible, and also the pop and impressionistic/cinematic genre...


----------



## Auddict (Nov 30, 2019)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Thanks!
> small frame drums, metal (shakers, tamborine, eggs...etc) and assorted small elements.
> In terms of styles, the sky is the limit, when you consider the myriads of ethnic patterns possible, and also the pop and impressionistic/cinematic genre...


Got it, I'll make a note to include some clips of these instruments up here


----------



## eli0s (Nov 30, 2019)

@Auddict , did you by any chance confirm the issue I describe at post #185?


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 30, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> Sorry about that. The problem is that you have changed the sample location between downloading the core kit and pressing sync to download the rest, which causes issues because the downloaded kits are being searched at the old location (this is why you get a "corrupt" popup for each kit you download). Unfortunately we haven't tested this path (and almost every bug report we receive is because of that). It'll be fixed in the next update, but it shouldn't keep you from using PercX.
> 
> The easiest fix would be deleting the app data folder and then repeat the activation / kit download process. Just open the Windows Explorer, type in %APPDATA% into the address bar and then search the Auddict/PercX subfolder, which contains all persistent data. If you delete the entire folder, it will take PercX back to the state right after installation (so you don't have to uninstall and reinstall PercX).
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

I was able to download everything correctly this time. Thanks for your help!


----------



## PhilG (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi,
PercX really surprised me, sound and handling are outstanding and refreshing.

Unfortunately I have massive problems with the standalone version.
It fails to initialize the ASIO and Windows Audio drivers.
The application can´t be closed, I only can kill it through the task manager.
Used as plugin everything works fine so far in several DAWs.


----------



## richardt4520 (Nov 30, 2019)

I have to say...your videos/demos for this are good but even those are underwhelming compared to how cool this thing is. This is a really useful tool. Thank you!


----------



## I like music (Nov 30, 2019)

Auddict said:


> It's going up very very soon!



Thank you! Just want to make sure I know the difference between Core and Pro in terms of instruments. I suppose they aren't 'traditional' so to speak, so naming/description would take time. As long as I have the chance to see before the BF deal goes away


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 1, 2019)

Same problem here, but on Mac. Could you post the process for Mac? thanks!



chrisboy said:


> Sorry about that. The problem is that you have changed the sample location between downloading the core kit and pressing sync to download the rest, which causes issues because the downloaded kits are being searched at the old location (this is why you get a "corrupt" popup for each kit you download). Unfortunately we haven't tested this path (and almost every bug report we receive is because of that). It'll be fixed in the next update, but it shouldn't keep you from using PercX.
> 
> The easiest fix would be deleting the app data folder and then repeat the activation / kit download process. Just open the Windows Explorer, type in %APPDATA% into the address bar and then search the Auddict/PercX subfolder, which contains all persistent data. If you delete the entire folder, it will take PercX back to the state right after installation (so you don't have to uninstall and reinstall PercX).
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruchir (Dec 1, 2019)

Ruchir said:


> Wow! Got this, and it's bl**dy brilliant.



Okay. I made a music video with PercX replacing one of my previous percussion stems. Just the presets. Not had time to customise the PercX sound yet.


----------



## MPortmann (Dec 1, 2019)

Sorry if this is redundant question, when does the BF sale end on PercX? Thanks


----------



## Auddict (Dec 1, 2019)

Ruchir said:


> Okay. I made a music video with PercX replacing one of my previous percussion stems. Just the presets. Not had time to customise the PercX sound yet.



Very cool! Love seeing our how our instruments get used - if you ever IG it make sure to hashtag Auddict and PercX so we can share it


----------



## Auddict (Dec 1, 2019)

MPortmann said:


> Sorry if this is redundant question, when does the BF sale end on PercX? Thanks


At least another week, whilst we get the rest of the walkthrough videos out - a bunch of really awesome tutorials on their way!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 1, 2019)

How soon will there be an actual instrument list?


----------



## kelexys (Dec 1, 2019)

Auddict said:


> At least another week, whilst we get the rest of the walkthrough videos out - a bunch of really awesome tutorials on their way!



Sounds good ! I'm thinking about getting this one, but I want to hear more from it first  But seems very promising . I'm looking for one library to fit my basic percussion needs


----------



## MPortmann (Dec 1, 2019)

Auddict said:


> At least another week, whilst we get the rest of the walkthrough videos out - a bunch of really awesome tutorials on their way!



Great thanks


----------



## Mucusman (Dec 1, 2019)

I took the plunge and I’m happy I did.

Note, PercX works well layered with other kits/VSTs such as Superior Drummer or Addictive Drums (which I also have). I chose a basic Toontrack groove and then played a softer PercX groove, as well, and it worked well.

Looking forward to the next videos to learn more of what it can do.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 1, 2019)

Mucusman said:


> I took the plunge and I’m happy I did.
> 
> Note, PercX works well layered with other kits/VSTs such as Superior Drummer or Addictive Drums (which I also have). I chose a basic Toontrack groove and then played a softer PercX groove, as well, and it worked well.
> 
> Looking forward to the next videos to learn more of what it can do.



THX for this !  Have plenty Addictive Drums and cool to know they coexist productively.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Dec 1, 2019)

Just got it and loving it already! Am I blind or is there no reverb in the master FX section?


----------



## Qualex72 (Dec 2, 2019)

Auddict said:


> We at Auddict are absolutely *thrilled* to bring you an instrument that has been in the making for over two years. Hundreds of hours were spent recording and producing an enormous number of different instruments in many different locations. Our engine has been tirelessly and repeatedly reprogrammed, re-evaluated and redesigned to give the best possible creative and enjoyable user experience.......
> 
> 
> *Welcome to PercX*
> ...



I have just purchased it but, it sounds incredible, I cannot find how to create the account...


----------



## KallumS (Dec 2, 2019)

Qualex72 said:


> I have just purchased it but, it sounds incredible, I cannot find how to create the account...



Is the option not at account.auddict.com?


----------



## Qualex72 (Dec 2, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> The email you get when you buy PercX contains instructions to create an account and a link to follow to do so.


I have the same problem and when I press the link received by e-mail "reset password" I received the following message:
*Whoops!*
It looks like you clicked on an invalid activation link. Please try again.

Sorry to say but it is a very bad system, I hope it will be solved very soon...


----------



## kelexys (Dec 2, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Just got it and loving it already! Am I blind or is there no reverb in the master FX section?



How do you compare it with other percussion libraries? I want one essential, go to plugin, something I can use for big orchestration, but also for smaller sounds. You think I will find this in PercX?


----------



## I like music (Dec 2, 2019)

kelexys said:


> How do you compare it with other percussion libraries? I want one essential, go to plugin, something I can use for big orchestration, but also for smaller sounds. You think I will find this in PercX?



Just hoping we get an instrument list or (bonus, a patch playthrough) before the BF sale ends. Just want to be sure of what it includes and what it doesn't, so I can go in with my eyes open. Stellar reviews from everyone else though!


----------



## Fab974 (Dec 2, 2019)

kelexys said:


> How do you compare it with other percussion libraries? I want one essential, go to plugin, something I can use for big orchestration, but also for smaller sounds. You think I will find this in PercX?


I bought it and I think you can replace the other percussion librairies with it. It's what I did although i have many percussion librairies!


----------



## KallumS (Dec 2, 2019)

I like music said:


> Just hoping we get an instrument list or (bonus, a patch playthrough) before the BF sale ends. Just want to be sure of what it includes and what it doesn't, so I can go in with my eyes open. Stellar reviews from everyone else though!



I keep seeing people requesting this so I'll record a video tonight going through all of the presets. I've got the Pro version.


----------



## I like music (Dec 2, 2019)

KallumS said:


> I keep seeing people requesting this so I'll record a video tonight going through all of the presets. I've got the Pro version.



You're a goddamn saint. This would be hugely appreciated, but only if it isn't too much of an inconvenience! Thanks a lot man. BTW if you do do it, would love to know which bits are included in the core kit, but I'm assuming that'll be obvious by viewing it.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 2, 2019)

I bought but see no place to make an account for a download.


----------



## lucor (Dec 2, 2019)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I bought but see no place to make an account for a download.


Did you check your email yet? You should have gotten one which prompts you to create a password for your account. From there on you can download the installer.


----------



## Auddict (Dec 2, 2019)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I bought but see no place to make an account for a download.


account.auddict.com


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 2, 2019)

Does this works for Hexeract already as it is mentioned there or what to do that it works for Hexeract ? I dont remember having any Hexeract/Auddict account so far...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 2, 2019)

Auddict said:


> account.auddict.com



Don't I need an account before I can log in?


----------



## Mucusman (Dec 2, 2019)

In case this helps someone else: 

I downloaded and installed the program after purchase but noticed that, despite having the Pro version, the only kits available to load and play were in the Core collection. I had to manually choose to sync my licenses within PercX before the other kits were downloaded and available.

This was surprising, as I would have assumed installation would download and install my entire purchase in one shot.


----------



## richardt4520 (Dec 2, 2019)

Mucusman said:


> In case this helps someone else:
> 
> I downloaded and installed the program after purchase but noticed that, despite having the Pro version, the only kits available to load and play were in the Core collection. I had to manually choose to sync my licenses within PercX before the other kits were downloaded and available.
> 
> This was surprising, as I would have assumed installation would download and install my entire purchase in one shot.


Just press sync to download all your libraries. They most likely did it this way to keep the original download size small and to make it easy to just add libraries to Core as they're purchased.


----------



## Qualex72 (Dec 2, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Is the option not at account.auddict.com?


I solved. the problem is Safari. Once I clicked on the link to reset the password I received an error message. I tried the same using Chrome and worked. I think Auddict should advice that with Safari you might have problem in the creation of the account. In addition I think they'd better to put a log-in icon in the web site...much easier for the users.


----------



## Qualex72 (Dec 2, 2019)

Auddict said:


> account.auddict.com


Please consider that with Safari there might be some problems. I purchased PercX Pro today, once I reset password I received an error message, I aks new link to reset password but always the same error message. Then I moved to Chrome and it worked...but I had to spend a lot of time to find out the issue. I am wondering if others had the same problem I had (I have Mojave installed)


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 2, 2019)

only read the last couple pages of replies but i quickly run through many features including many of the examples (audio demos) of the expansion kits in this video:


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 2, 2019)

Best run-through that I've seen. Look forward to more of your explorations.

Thanks!

.


----------



## Auddict (Dec 2, 2019)

Soundbed said:


> only read the last couple pages of replies but i quickly run through many features including many of the examples (audio demos) of the expansion kits in this video:



Awesome video Nathan, much appreciated!
For those of you waiting for an instrument list - sorry for the delay, it is almost up and ready. I'll post it up here and across our other socials so you guys don't miss it anywhere


----------



## tebling (Dec 2, 2019)

Is it possible to assign individual instrument on/off (the "power" button) to MIDI CC via CTRL? Another way of asking: I'd like to use the DAW to bring different instruments in and out while a loop is playing - what's the best way to do that? Thanks!


----------



## kelexys (Dec 2, 2019)

Soundbed said:


> only read the last couple pages of replies but i quickly run through many features including many of the examples (audio demos) of the expansion kits in this video:




Great Video! You left us with a cliffhanger :D How is the quality of the sounds :D?


----------



## Auddict (Dec 2, 2019)

tebling said:


> Is it possible to assign individual instrument on/off (the "power" button) to MIDI CC via CTRL? Another way of asking: I'd like to use the DAW to bring different instruments in and out while a loop is playing - what's the best way to do that? Thanks!


The best way is simply using the other keys to individually trigger stems, although you could assign the power buttons to a CTRL with an anvelipe modulator mapper to a key. That’s way overkill though, use the keys (E-B)


----------



## KallumS (Dec 2, 2019)

I like music said:


> Just hoping we get an instrument list or (bonus, a patch playthrough) before the BF sale ends. Just want to be sure of what it includes and what it doesn't, so I can go in with my eyes open. Stellar reviews from everyone else though!



Here you go, it starts from the first patch of the Core Kit.


----------



## I like music (Dec 2, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Here you go, it starts from the first patch of the Core Kit.




This is one of the most helpful things anyone has ever done. I salute you and cannot thank you enough. I owe you one. More thanks than you can imagine!

PS I know what I'm getting for Christmas!


----------



## kelexys (Dec 2, 2019)

KallumS said:


> Here you go, it starts from the first patch of the Core Kit.



Thanks man, very helpful!
To the people who already own PecX. how does it stand up compared to other perc. libraries you already own?


----------



## tebling (Dec 2, 2019)

kelexys said:


> To the people who already own PecX. how does it stand up compared to other perc. libraries you already own?



I bought Damage (through KU12 upgrade) and PercX Pro on the same day. Since then I've been using PercX far more, as it's vastly more flexible and the sounds seem on par if not better.

I wouldn't call it a replacement for a traditional orchestral library (I'm still using Rhapsody for example), but it's currently the best thing I own for epic / hybrid perc.


----------



## Auddict (Dec 2, 2019)

tebling said:


> I bought Damage (through KU12 upgrade) and PercX Pro on the same day. Since then I've been using PercX far more, as it's vastly more flexible and the sounds seem on par if not better.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a replacement for a traditional orchestral library (I'm still using Rhapsody for example), but it's currently the best thing I own for epic / hybrid perc.


Must stay professional...

Reads this comment...

*cheeky chuckle*


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 2, 2019)

Kallum, that was really helpful, thanks a lot . I imagined the main direction will lead to epic/cinematic/trailer kind of stuff but to hear all the kits makes it much, much clearer


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 2, 2019)

Here is a "patch list" of sorts; the names of each sample on my HD (txt file attached).

OR if you don't like downloads ...


----------



## MattCreamerAudio (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey gang. I'm new to this forum, but I just created a review\demonstration of Perc X Pro on my YouTube. I would have posted it sooner had I known there was a ton of people on this forum who were into Perc X. For whatever reason, KVR didn't even bat an eyelash.

Needless to say, I am immensely pleased with this purchase


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 4, 2019)

This might be a total noob question so forgive me if it is, i've gone through the manual and the two videos on percx.

I am using percx in cubase 10.5 and it is continually looping the sample even if my DAW is not on playback, meaning, the indicator is sliding through the sample even if nothing is being pushed or played. when i push the keys to play the samples, it only plays it from where the loop indicator is at that given time. I want it to retrigger when i play the note. is this a bug or am i missing something? sorry if this is a ridiculously stupid question its just i've been trying to find a retrigger option for over an hour and cant seem to find anything @Auddict


----------



## bbunker (Dec 4, 2019)

MattCreamerAudio said:


> Hey gang. I'm new to this forum, but I just created a review\demonstration of Perc X Pro on my YouTube. I would have posted it sooner had I known there was a ton of people on this forum who were into Perc X. For whatever reason, KVR didn't even bat an eyelash.
> 
> Needless to say, I am immensely pleased with this purchase



Just wanted to say: thanks for that video. It was a hoot, and very informative, so win-win.

And your channel overall is a gem! I only watched a few snippets of Arturia play-around videos, but they're just as much fun. Less informative, since I've already gone in for the latest Arturia update, but - I'm going to enjoy watching the rest!


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Dec 4, 2019)

OK i feel like a doofus but i found out what the problem is! so i have the solution if anyone else might have this problem.

I have the Novation 61slmkiii , i interface this with cubase and can use this as an external DAW controller. To set this up in cubase its under 'studio setup' and 'Mackie HUI' . What this does is send out a constant CC pulse (one that isnt being used) to cubase, this somehow was being read by percx so it was continually 'playing' the samples, even when not being played. 

I just disconnected the keyboard from the studio preferences in the mackie hui as an external DAW controller, and percX works perfectly now! @Auddict


----------



## blougui (Dec 5, 2019)

I’ld truly like to enjoy mine but waiting infos from the support : I have no account and cannot see where to create one so impossible for me to grab a link to dwl it.
Seems like resetting my password is of no use since I did’nt create one in the 1st place. Because, well, therés no such thing as « create an account » on the site.
I won’t receive any reset email nor email containing a link.
Support tips has not been of much help as of yet but seems kind if not very responsive )
Hopefully it’ll get sorted out by the end of the day.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 5, 2019)

blougui said:


> I have no account and cannot see where to create one so impossible for me to grab a link to dwl it.


Did you receive an email from [email protected] with the subject line "[Auddict] PercX"? If not, search your spam or junk mail folders for it. When you find it, click where it says "Set Password" in the body of the email. Hope this helps.


----------



## blougui (Dec 5, 2019)

t


rrichard63 said:


> Did you receive an email from [email protected] with the subject line "[Auddict] PercX"? If not, search your spam or junk mail folders for it. When you find it, click where it says "Set Password" in the body of the email. Hope this helps.


Thanx!
I’ve already took a look in my spam folder. May be I’ve got some other places ton check ? I’ll give it another try !


----------



## MattCreamerAudio (Dec 5, 2019)

I had a similar problem getting situated. For me, it was because I was using capitalized letters in the email portion of the signup phase (a bad habit of mine, I guess). Try just using lower case letters and report back.


----------



## blougui (Dec 5, 2019)

Nope, I have not anything [email protected] in any of my mail boxes *sigh
Thanx Matt, but I have even not reached a signup page - and cannot find a link on the site.
Guess I’ll’have to wait, which is no big deal anyway.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 5, 2019)

blougui said:


> I have no account and cannot see where to create one ...



Create your account at :

account.auddict.com


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 5, 2019)

SLR written review up here: https://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-percx-by-auddict/


----------



## Qualex72 (Dec 5, 2019)

Soundbed said:


> Create your account at :
> 
> account.auddict.com


Thanks, I have already solved. The problem was Safari that cannot open correctly the link where I had to change the password and create the account. I had to switch to Chrome and worked correctly.


----------



## blougui (Dec 5, 2019)

Soundbed said:


> Create your account at :
> 
> account.auddict.com


Thanx but this page asks me to login, not to create an account. I have no password to submit to the box below the « email » box.


----------



## Qualex72 (Dec 5, 2019)

blougui said:


> Thanx but this page asks me to login, not to create an account. I have no password to submit to the box below the « email » box.


You can create an account through the link that you receive by e-mail. The mail is the one you used for payment and ordering and in that mail you should find a link in which you are asked to change the password. Personally, I received that mail but the link did not work as I was using Safari browser, once I switched to Chrome it worked. In the attached the mail you should have received after payment


----------



## blougui (Dec 5, 2019)

I’ve never received that mail. I’ve purchased through paypal and fastspring. Just received mails from fastspring.
Thanx a lot for this image !


----------



## Qualex72 (Dec 5, 2019)

blougui said:


> I’ve never received that mail. I’ve purchased through paypal and fastspring. Just received mails from fastspring.
> Thanx a lot for this image !


mmm...you should write to [email protected] indicating the order number that you find in Fastspring mail and ask to send that mail again or create a temporary password for you and send it by e-mail. I am afraid that the mail with the link of change password could have been blocked by some firewall of the mail provider (however it is strange because usually they go to spam folder)


----------



## blougui (Dec 5, 2019)

thank you!
I’ve reached to the support yesterday but their answer - 10pm ! That’s some dedication! - has not been very helpful.
I reported back and since then am waiting. 
I don’t want to highjack this commercial thread any longer !
Hopefully I’ll’get my hands on these wonderful percussions during the weekend - dwl is dead slow where I temporarily live and it could take more than 48h to grab 20gig !!!.


----------



## Qualex72 (Dec 5, 2019)

blougui said:


> thank you!
> I’ve reached to the support yesterday but their answer - 10pm ! That’s some dedication! - has not been very helpful.
> I reported back and since then am waiting.
> I don’t want to highjack this commercial thread any longer !
> Hopefully I’ll’get my hands on these wonderful percussions during the weekend - dwl is dead slow where I temporarily live and it could take more than 48h to grab 20gig !!!.


I only can say that it worth the wait: PercX is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## MattCreamerAudio (Dec 5, 2019)

bbunker said:


> Just wanted to say: thanks for that video. It was a hoot, and very informative, so win-win.
> 
> And your channel overall is a gem! I only watched a few snippets of Arturia play-around videos, but they're just as much fun. Less informative, since I've already gone in for the latest Arturia update, but - I'm going to enjoy watching the rest!


Damn dude, thanks for this reply! I try to make the vids entertaining while trying to always find some sort of inspiration in the sounds. But in most cases I am literally just hearing the sounds for the first time, and I am technically not a keyboard player. I spend a lot of mental bandwidth just trying not to hit wrong notes, hehe. My Arturia videos are among the older ones in the series. I guess I didn't quite have my sea legs yet.

I have a humongous UVI one coming up soon. Easily the goofiest video of them all, haha. Thanks for checking them out.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 5, 2019)

Wow, PercX is SO MUCH FUN to play with. Total impulse buy for me, but this is by far my favorite BF purchase.


----------



## blougui (Dec 8, 2019)

Finally Auddict has sorted it out : problem between their provider and mine - they couldn’t reach my box or something.
Big thumbs up to Enisa and Dominik at Auddict for helping me out !

Best experience for a download since ages - and the amazing possibility to play while dwling !!! - despite a terrible bandwith at my place.

The instrument itself is really fun to use, no bugs, brilliant at time. Haven’t tried inside Cuubase yet. It responds in a flash to loading-swapping loops etc.

Soundwise I really like it. Precise, high definition, at least on my Focal m40 - no submonitor alas.

Great experience so far !

(I own Damage, Action Strike, Dm307, some 8Dio stuff, so cannot compare to Strikeforce, Cerberus, HoC Collection...)


----------



## erikradbo (Dec 8, 2019)

Hey @Auddict , I've bought PercX, and it IS a lot of fun as well as great sounding. I have however found a bug that's really annoying. When freezing tracks in logic and then unfreezing, PercX sometimes looses it. It the interface all the waveforms disappear, and the audio is still there but at max volume, or way above max, heavily distorted. It's happened a few times already, not great for the ears or the monitors.

Edit: it seems to be not only when unfreezing, but also freezed regions can go bananas volume wise.


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 9, 2019)

Really interesting and clever concept. Nice one, Auddict team! Interested in purchasing soon, any idea how long the sale lasts?


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 9, 2019)

Whats PercX like at rises and hits?

I like the "loops" presets, that'll save me time.
But what I am really after as well is rises and hits. I've been looking at Keepforest AizerX, but that's a little bit too in-your-face; I'm not looking for my percussion and fx to grab that much attention, but provide just some rhythmic interest and subtle tension build (rises). I actually do like Native Instruments "Rise and Hit", its a little more subtle, but no perc loops in there.

Anyway, I'm just wondering if PercX has the rise and hit capability,- I've not seen it in the demos.


----------



## chrisboy (Dec 10, 2019)

> I've bought PercX, and it IS a lot of fun as well as great sounding. I have however found a bug that's really annoying. When freezing tracks in logic and then unfreezing, PercX sometimes looses it.



Hmm, just checked again, it freezes and unfreezes perfectly here. Can you find a reliable way to reproduce it?


----------



## wdlmusic (Dec 10, 2019)

Congratulations on a very impressive Instrument! It is very clever and thought-trough! It would be Incredibly helpful to be able to move the "loops" sideways left/right in the mainview, and to be able to drag that specific "loop" into the DAW as midi from the mainview.... for future updates! 

However... It sounds and works fantastic!


----------



## kelexys (Dec 10, 2019)

Bought it, love it! Great sounding percussion library!


----------



## river angler (Dec 10, 2019)

Just wondering if others here have noticed that once one chooses an effect for any of the effect knobs either on one of the instrument channels or on the master section one can't choose another: it's stuck there!- obviously a bug- at least on my system - OSX High Sierra 10.13.6 running latest version of Logic. ....?


----------



## chrisboy (Dec 11, 2019)

The problem is that if you use a magic mouse without a real right click, the Ctrl+Click doesn't get recognised properly (I thought the OS will do this automatically but I had to add these manually). This is fixed for the next update.


----------



## river angler (Dec 11, 2019)

chrisboy said:


> The problem is that if you use a magic mouse without a real right click, the Ctrl+Click doesn't get recognised properly (I thought the OS will do this automatically but I had to add these manually). This is fixed for the next update.


You say "magic mouse".. Ive been holding the apple//ctrl/alt key (forget which one now!) while clicking using the mouse pad (I am running PercX on a mid 2012 MacBook Pro)... so when you mention about no right click that makes sense but usually the equivalent on a Mac is to click in conjunction with one of these keys no?


----------



## chrisboy (Dec 11, 2019)

But what if you tap the mouse pad with two fingers, I thought this is the right click equivalent? BWT, I am typing this also on a Macbook Pro 2012


----------



## river angler (Dec 11, 2019)

I've never done that! lol!... look forward to the update!... ETA..?


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Dec 11, 2019)

@Auddict How long will the opening sale last for PercX Pro at 50% off, as I would love to jump on the band wagon for the price it's currently available for! Also, as an owner of Angel Strings Vol 1, is there a discount available for Angel Strings 2 at all? Thanks


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 13, 2019)

I pulled the trigger on this one. Really looking forward to trying it out. Is anyone else experiencing download problems? It's taking forever...

EDIT: Spoke too soon. Now it's downloading nicely! The first pop-up window in Perf X did not seem to work for downloading. So I closed the program, opened it back up, clicked on the "Store" tab, and now it's downloading perfectly. Woot!


----------



## erikradbo (Dec 14, 2019)

Auddict said:


> For those of you waiting for an instrument list - sorry for the delay, it is almost up and ready. I'll post it up here and across our other socials so you guys don't miss it anywhere



Still can't find this list, is it out yet?


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 14, 2019)

erikradbo said:


> Still can't find this list, is it out yet?


Someone made a list earlier in this thread.


----------



## erikradbo (Dec 14, 2019)

Braveheart said:


> Someone made a list earlier in this thread.



Thanks, seen it, hoping they will release an official one as well.


----------



## danwool (Dec 31, 2019)

Sorry if this is an obvious question. Can I use PerX as a simple MIDI percussion kit instrument? All the workstation-like, looping capabilities look amazing, but often I just need a simple pattern that would be much easier to just do in my DAW. ...or is the point of PercX mainly the pattern creation capabilities? Thx!


----------



## danwool (Dec 31, 2019)

...never mind. I checked out the video posted earlier in the thread by Matt Creamer (great video btw!) and he uses PercX as just a percussion instrument a bunch. Based on the sounds in the video, however, I get the impression that PercX *is* mainly about the pattern creation capabilities and not about realistic sounding performances. Even so, I'm going to get it. The value, especially at the intro price, is insane.

Plus, my purchasing PercX virtually guarantees Spectrasonics will announce the update to RMX at NAMM 

()


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 31, 2019)

How does PercX compare to Action Strikes / Stylus RMX? Similar concept? How are the recordings compared to say LAMP / Strikeforce?


----------



## danwool (Dec 31, 2019)

5Lives said:


> How does PercX compare to Action Strikes / Stylus RMX? Similar concept? How are the recordings compared to say LAMP / Strikeforce?


I could be wrong, but I believe Action Strikes is a vaguely similar approach to PercX in that it's MIDI performance loop based (as opposed to sliced up, or time stretched samples), but the sounds in AS don't impress me much. RMX is something else entirely and has very little ethnic, cinematic, epic percussion (3rd party libraries are out there). The loops are *all *sliced performances in RMX. No time stretching even. I'm not familiar with LAMP or Strikeforce.

Another question about PercX: Can you drag the MIDI files of the patterns into your DAW, like you can in RMX etc?


----------



## MattCreamerAudio (Jan 1, 2020)

You can save the midi from the GUI, but I haven't been able to find a way to do it drag and drop style from the GUI to the DAW. Maybe there is a way to do it, but I haven't found it just at a glance. Would be helpful though, for sure.

Perhaps the Pre-Roll information causes some issues for simple drag and drop that require a specific midi file be saved?


----------



## enabor (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi and happy new year !

I recently purchased Percx Pro and I have the following error message when downloading the kits:





It seems to download correctly but the extraction fails for almost all kits. I am on Windows 10. I have enough space on my SDD. 
I sent an email to the support but did not have any answer yet. If anybody had the same issue, I would really like to know how to fix this because it is not usable for the moment :( Thanks


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 1, 2020)

Check earlier in this thread, I had a similar problem...


----------



## richardt4520 (Jan 1, 2020)

5Lives said:


> How does PercX compare to Action Strikes / Stylus RMX? Similar concept? How are the recordings compared to say LAMP / Strikeforce?


I actually purchased PercX as a replacement for Action Strikes and see it as a similar beast. I've heard the criticism of fewer round robins on some instruments but AS "machine guns" much worse, imho. PercX is more organic and easier to get a bigger variety of sounds in my initial impression. I've been working on material that doesn't call for that sort of thing recently so i haven't had the time to get my hands as dirty with it as I'd like yet.


----------



## Nemoy (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi, is there no more support coming in from Auddict on this thread regarding the numerous questions asked here from others? I haven't seen anymore comments from them here in a while.


----------



## Nemoy (Jan 3, 2020)

@Auddict Hi Auddict, are there any plans to update several of the instruments to include more round robins? I am interested in this library, but as Cory Pelizarri pointed out in a walk through video of PercX, several instruments specifically drums and cymbols when played sparsely have only 1-3 round robins (machine gun effect). Same goes for the dynamic layers for many of them. Feel free to clarify or correct me if anything I mentioned or from Cory's video is inaccurate. Look to hear from you on this. Thank you.


----------



## enabor (Jan 4, 2020)

Nemoy said:


> Hi, is there no more support coming in from Auddict on this thread regarding the numerous questions asked here from others? I haven't seen anymore comments from them here in a while.


I sent an email to the support the 30th of december and did not get any response :(


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 4, 2020)

enabor said:


> I sent an email to the support the 30th of december and did not get any response :(


Maybe they are on break. I know several developers have been on break the for the past week or so and support is probably minimal. Audiobro is out at the moment although they are checking emails when they can and Sonokinetic just returned from break so their support is up and running again. You might have to wait a week or two depending. It would be nice if they had an automated email response to let you know they will be out until a certain date.


----------



## enabor (Jan 4, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Maybe they are on break. I know several developers have been on break the for the past week or so and support is probably minimal. Audiobro is out at the moment although they are checking emails when they can and Sonokinetic just returned from break so their support is up and running again. You might have to wait a week or two depending. It would be nice if they had an automated email response to let you know they will be out until a certain date.


Yes, the only email I received was telling me they would get back to me within 24 business hours but no news from them at all : you are right, they should be on a break. Anyway, I solved one of my issues thanks to this forum and the other issue is not blocking.


----------



## MattCreamerAudio (Jan 4, 2020)

If they are based in Europe they usually go on a looooong break. I wonder what that is like XD


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 4, 2020)

As long as its not as long as with Hexeract.....but I hope they learned out of it as they promised to do...still observing this and waiting for final sales day....one time burned....


----------



## Nemoy (Jan 4, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> As long as its not as long as with Hexeract.....but I hope they learned out of it as they promised to do...still observing this and waiting for final sales day....one time burned....



Yup, I am interested in this library but until we hear back regarding all the numerous questions here asked, issues with lack of round robins, and if there will be continuous support for this library with fixes and updates coming, I will be holding off from purchasing as well. I've come to realize that the customer support is more important than ever. So many technical issues can go wrong and sometimes other software updates can interfere and cause further problems. And as this is a vst, and not a kontakt library. Thanks.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 5, 2020)

For me, it’s a perfectly fine and working library, compared to Herexact which was a beta release based on customers comments. I think they’ve learned.


----------



## Auddict (Jan 8, 2020)

Back!


MattCreamerAudio said:


> If they are based in Europe they usually go on a looooong break. I wonder what that is like XD


Haha! we are back. Where are you based? I hear the USA have absolutely huge summer holidays, though could be wrong 

Anyway down to business...



danwool said:


> Sorry if this is an obvious question. Can I use PerX as a simple MIDI percussion kit instrument? All the workstation-like, looping capabilities look amazing, but often I just need a simple pattern that would be much easier to just do in my DAW. ...or is the point of PercX mainly the pattern creation capabilities? Thx!



Yes absolutely, every instrument can be switched to total multi-sample mode. Also, contrary to certain misinformed video(s), there are actually more round robins and dynamic layers than just what are used in the default loops, these are all nice and filled up  So yes - if you're wondering if the instruments can be used just as well in normal MIDI instrument mode, the answer is absolutely yes, with the only exception of a few SFX things which are not suitable in this mode. This would be whooshes, some revs, things which aren't really "round robin" material, if that makes sense. Or SFX stuff which is created or produced and does not actually have different dynamics




danwool said:


> I get the impression that PercX *is* mainly about the pattern creation capabilities and not about realistic sounding performances.
> ()




Gotta stop you there  PercX is totally about creating realistic sounding performances, and absolutely can do! Happy to give tips if anyone is wondering about any specifics


----------



## Auddict (Jan 8, 2020)

danwool said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe Action Strikes is a vaguely similar approach to PercX in that it's MIDI performance loop based (as opposed to sliced up, or time stretched samples), but the sounds in AS don't impress me much. RMX is something else entirely and has very little ethnic, cinematic, epic percussion (3rd party libraries are out there). The loops are *all *sliced performances in RMX. No time stretching even. I'm not familiar with LAMP or Strikeforce.
> 
> Another question about PercX: Can you drag the MIDI files of the patterns into your DAW, like you can in RMX etc?


Unfortunately you cannot do this yet, although it is heavily requested so all I can say at this stage is that it is under discussion. We will see what we can do

Sound quality wise - I have to stress that these instruments (not including hybrid/SFX of course in this case) are really carefully and deeply sampled, so you can expect to create very realistic percussion performances. Don't be mislead into thinking this side of things was neglected just because sequencing and pattern creation tools are included  The two different performance/composing mindsets work equally well, and we wanted people to have a choice


----------



## Auddict (Jan 8, 2020)

Nemoy said:


> @Auddict Hi Auddict, are there any plans to update several of the instruments to include more round robins? I am interested in this library, but as Cory Pelizarri pointed out in a walk through video of PercX, several instruments specifically drums and cymbols when played sparsely have only 1-3 round robins (machine gun effect). Same goes for the dynamic layers for many of them. Feel free to clarify or correct me if anything I mentioned or from Cory's video is inaccurate. Look to hear from you on this. Thank you.


This video is a little misinformed, although perhaps we could have elaborated on this so it was clearer. The dynamic layers and RR's are not limited to those included in the default performance. So if a default pattern uses only a loud layer with 4RRs (for arguments sake), you can still expect, if the drum in real life permits, 7x rr variations, and many dynamic layers, for example. The numbers may vary slightly from instrument to instrument (e.g. try getting seven dynamics out of a triangle hehe) but yes, as soon as you go to manual mode, you automatically have access to all dynamics, and cycle through all RR's


----------



## MattCreamerAudio (Jan 8, 2020)

Auddict said:


> Back!
> 
> Haha! we are back. Where are you based? I hear the USA have absolutely huge summer holidays, though could be wrong



I'm in Canada, but I am also a struggling freelance composer so none of the protections for vacation apply for me anyway, heh. I think they mandate 2 weeks of paid vacation per year if you are employed full time. It's been a while since I was employed though, so, I could be wrong.


----------



## Harry (Jan 18, 2020)

I bought PercX on Monday but so far have been unable to get the instrument. I got one mail saying my Order was complete but no other email which presumably had the download. Nothing went to spam. Anyone else had this issue? 
No response from support, which is frustrating (to say the least).


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 18, 2020)

The support for me also was sub-optimal. A friend helped me with my problem. Was solvable in 4 words. No reaction from the support though .-(


----------



## chrisboy (Jan 18, 2020)

> I bought PercX on Monday but so far have been unable to get the instrument. I got one mail saying my Order was complete but no other email which presumably had the download. Nothing went to spam. Anyone else had this issue?



Sorry about that, but it seems that our mailserver is being blocked by a few ISPs. You should have gotten an email with an activation link to your account where you can download everything. I'll forward this to our web developer ASAP.


----------



## Harry (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks Chris - I sent you a PM.


----------



## joeyf (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi I am in exactly the same position, quite frustrating. I paid for the product but no other emails except one stating that my order was successful etc etc. Can someone from Auddict sort this??? No email with an activation link...I bought this with a work deadline in place....


----------



## joeyf (Jan 19, 2020)

Just received an email, apologising with web errors being the reason. Thankyou Auddict.


----------



## Harry (Jan 19, 2020)

I got the email too, situation sorted.


----------



## river angler (Jan 22, 2020)

Can some kind soul please tell me how to delete midi notes in the percX edit page (Mac) ?
The normal use of the back space button on my MacBook pro is having no effect!


----------



## chrisboy (Jan 23, 2020)

Fn+Backspace - however because we‘ve heard this a lot and it‘s unfair for mac users to press two keys (it‘s just the delete key on windows): with the next update you can also press E (for Erase, D is already occupied with Duplicate)


----------



## river angler (Jan 23, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> Fn+Backspace - however because we‘ve heard this a lot and it‘s unfair for mac users to press two keys (it‘s just the delete key on windows): with the next update you can also press E (for Erase, D is already occupied with Duplicate)


Hello again chap! Thanks for your swift response (sent you chaps an email too on this!)
How come you are not making use of just the backspace key on its own? Personally I wd prefer to have the backspace key function as a delete key rather than a backstep to the main window!

Also as I'm working in Logic ProX implementing E as the command will conflict with Logics Editor opener which also utilises the E key!


----------



## emid (Jan 25, 2020)

joeyf said:


> Hi I am in exactly the same position, quite frustrating. I paid for the product but no other emails except one stating that my order was successful etc etc. Can someone from Auddict sort this??? No email with an activation link...I bought this with a work deadline in place....



Bought Pro and thought will incorporate in my current project. Only email I got is payment successful. Waited and opened a support ticket. Indeed frustrating!


----------



## Auddict (Jan 26, 2020)

emid said:


> Bought Pro and thought will incorporate in my current project. Only email I got is payment successful. Waited and opened a support ticket. Indeed frustrating!


Hi Emid! You should have received an e-mail asking you to set a password/create account, so you can log in and download. Please check your spam - in the meantime I'll forward your query quickly so we can get this to you in case the email did not go through for whatever reason!


----------



## Auddict (Jan 26, 2020)

Super quick preview of an insane new feature we're adding to PercX. Will come soon as a free update!


----------



## emid (Jan 26, 2020)

Auddict said:


> Hi Emid! You should have received an e-mail asking you to set a password/create account, so you can log in and download. Please check your spam - in the meantime I'll forward your query quickly so we can get this to you in case the email did not go through for whatever reason!



Sorry, Dddn't get the chance to update. I contacted chrisboy through pm and then received relevant email. He said there is some problem with your mail server going on.

I am happy that I haven't purchased any other percussion library during black Friday. PercX pro has insane numbers of instruments covering almost everything required for a composition and the quality is very good. This product will be abused badly


----------



## Auddict (Jan 27, 2020)

emid said:


> Sorry, Dddn't get the chance to update. I contacted chrisboy through pm and then received relevant email. He said there is some problem with your mail server going on.
> 
> I am happy that I haven't purchased any other percussion library during black Friday. PercX pro has insane numbers of instruments covering almost everything required for a composition and the quality is very good. This product will be abused badly


Glad to hear! Abuse away!!!


----------



## Jerry Growl (Jan 27, 2020)

Will there be other add-ons (expansions) soon? I like the sound, the approach, the timing and possibilities. The presets are really good. I know I could dig in and program my own loops the same way, I probably will, but having lots of presets works very inspiring. 

So my question @ Auddict: Will you release other expansion sets soon? (I already have the current sets)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 27, 2020)

Dear @Auddict, now you seem to have answered the incoming support emails about PercX - Your Greatest Instrument Yet, would you please consider responding to a now 18 days old support email about Hexeract (Not Quite There Yet) ?

Thank you very much !


----------



## Ilko Birov (Jan 27, 2020)

Auddict said:


> Super quick preview of an insane new feature we're adding to PercX. Will come soon as a free update!





Awesome! Can't wait to try this out.


----------



## davidson (Jan 27, 2020)

@Auddict Great looking update. So users now have the random possibility of any midi pattern combined with any instrument? Can you randomise just the midi of a track?

edit: fyi, I still haven't purchased percx due to the lack of general info on your website regarding instruments etc, especially in regards to the expansion packs.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 27, 2020)

Jerry Growl said:


> Will there be other add-ons (expansions) soon? I like the sound, the approach, the timing and possibilities. The presets are really good. I know I could dig in and program my own loops the same way, I probably will, but having lots of presets works very inspiring.
> 
> So my question @ Auddict: Will you release other expansion sets soon? (I already have the current sets)




I am also hankering for some new expansions, I'm already used to most of the sounds from the current expansions


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 27, 2020)

The upcoming update will be better than new expansions with the kits randomization.


----------



## Auddict (Jan 27, 2020)

Jerry Growl said:


> Will there be other add-ons (expansions) soon? I like the sound, the approach, the timing and possibilities. The presets are really good. I know I could dig in and program my own loops the same way, I probably will, but having lots of presets works very inspiring.
> 
> So my question @ Auddict: Will you release other expansion sets soon? (I already have the current sets)


Yes, we are already on it


----------



## Auddict (Jan 27, 2020)

whitewasteland said:


> Dear @Auddict, now you seem to have answered the incoming support emails about PercX - Your Greatest Instrument Yet, would you please consider responding to a now 18 days old support email about Hexeract (Not Quite There Yet) ?
> 
> Thank you very much !


Hi! You should have gotten a reply - so sorry to ask but would you mind dm-ing me your question here and I'll answer direct  Many thanks!


----------



## chrisboy (Jan 27, 2020)

> Can you randomise just the midi of a track?



Yes you can „lock“ the sound of a track and just exchange the pattern (you can do this already in 1.0.0, but with the kit generator this function becomes even more important). You can even copy the pattern of another track and modify it with a few composition tricks (complement rhythm, call and response) in order to get a "tighter consistency".



> I'm already used to most of the sounds from the current expansions



Using the kit generator vastly increases the variations that you can get out of the existing stuff, but yes more collections are already in planning.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 27, 2020)

Auddict said:


> Hi! You should have gotten a reply - so sorry to ask but would you mind dm-ing me your question here and I'll answer direct  Many thanks!



I'm going to send you a PM, cause I was probably a bit of an asshole here - never visit forums when you're having a bad day !


----------



## hotmitts (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi there, considering buying this, I read way back in this thread something about an 8 activations limit ? Is that right ? Wondering exactly how that works ? Thanks folks


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 28, 2020)

This coming update is really tempting. Wonder if this will be coming while Introdeal lasts ? I think if I know I can download a PercX version with this included after buying that will just push me over the GAS limit


----------



## chrisboy (Jan 29, 2020)

hotmitts said:


> something about an 8 activations limit



You can activate PercX on up to 8 computers, so that should be enough for almost every scenario. You'll need a internet connection once at activation, then it will run without calling home.


----------



## hotmitts (Jan 29, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> You can activate PercX on up to 8 computers, so that should be enough for almost every scenario. You'll need a internet connection once at activation, then it will run without calling home.


Thanks, I thought it might mean a limit of total activations like the IK Multimedia thing. Glad it's not ! Also, it's been asked I think, but there's no exact list on the website of what the CORE library actually contains (unless I missed it)
Also I understand there's no MIDI drag'n'drop but there _is_ MIDI export ? Is that correct please ?


----------



## biggiantcircles (Feb 2, 2020)

Just picked this up last night. 

Is there any update on the "corrupt" messages that pop up when downloading the expansions? 

Also some suggestions:

1) a bit more clarity in the confirmation email. I had to email support to figure out where to download the expansion kits at all.

2) please add a proper solo/mute feature per instrument/channel. (if one exists and I've just somehow overlooked it, apologies, but I can't find one and I think the SLR review mentions this also)

Cheers


----------



## river angler (Feb 2, 2020)

biggiantcircles said:


> Just picked this up last night.
> 
> 2) please add a proper solo/mute feature per instrument/channel. (if one exists and I've just somehow overlooked it, apologies, but I can't find one and I think the SLR review mentions this also)
> 
> Cheers



Solo works by double clicking the power button on the channel you wish to solo


----------



## biggiantcircles (Feb 2, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> Sorry about that. The problem is that you have changed the sample location between downloading the core kit and pressing sync to download the rest, which causes issues because the downloaded kits are being searched at the old location (this is why you get a "corrupt" popup for each kit you download). Unfortunately we haven't tested this path (and almost every bug report we receive is because of that). It'll be fixed in the next update, but it shouldn't keep you from using PercX.
> 
> The easiest fix would be deleting the app data folder and then repeat the activation / kit download process. Just open the Windows Explorer, type in %APPDATA% into the address bar and then search the Auddict/PercX subfolder, which contains all persistent data. If you delete the entire folder, it will take PercX back to the state right after installation (so you don't have to uninstall and reinstall PercX).
> 
> ...



This did not work for me. I downloaded the appdata folder, re-entered my credentials, re-downloaded the core library just fine, but when I went to the store tab and clicked SYNC to download all the kits, the corrupt popup happened again every time.

I noticed folders are being created in the appdata expansions folder, does this mean they are actually working? The folder file size seems very small, too small to contain audio data. Assistance appreciated, thanks!

*EDIT*

I *think* the downloads are actually working? I just have to walk away until they're all done because the popups interrupt pretty much everything I'm doing otherwise. /shrug


----------



## Ilko Birov (Feb 2, 2020)

biggiantcircles said:


> This did not work for me. I downloaded the appdata folder, re-entered my credentials, re-downloaded the core library just fine, but when I went to the store tab and clicked SYNC to download all the kits, the corrupt popup happened again every time.
> 
> I noticed folders are being created in the appdata expansions folder, does this mean they are actually working? The folder file size seems very small, too small to contain audio data. Assistance appreciated, thanks!
> 
> ...




Argh... those popups really gave my computer a hard time.
Luckily though, everything was ok after all the kits were copied.


----------



## hotmitts (Feb 2, 2020)

Had the same error messages even though I didn't touch a thing, and left it all at default installation settings.
If you get the bundle with all expansion packs that's an awful lot of pop-up error messages at once.
The actual sounds downloaded okay though despite the messages.
Once I had left it to download everything I was able to play with it and it sounds great


----------



## Auddict (Feb 3, 2020)

Sorry about the corrupt kit popups, there is a case where this happens however it is fixed with the update we are releasing imminently! I know that doesn't help the grief you guys already had to put up with though - apologies! Hopefully the awesome new features will make up for it


----------



## hotmitts (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank you ! Will there be some new features added to the update too? Exciting news !


----------



## cqd (Feb 4, 2020)

I bought this last night, but couldn't get it downloaded at all..I got into the account and downloaded the 200mb installer, but when I open it it's just a black square.. Can't find any download links anywhere.. haven't emailed them yet..am I doing anything obviously wrong?


----------



## hotmitts (Feb 4, 2020)

cqd said:


> I bought this last night, but couldn't get it downloaded at all..I got into the account and downloaded the 200mb installer, but when I open it it's just a black square.. Can't find any download links anywhere.. haven't emailed them yet..am I doing anything obviously wrong?


Sounds like the download was interrupted and you didn't get the full file


----------



## cqd (Feb 4, 2020)

hotmitts said:


> Sounds like the download was interrupted and you didn't get the full file


Hey..no, I downloaded it 3 or 4 times..it installed, but when I go to open it then it's just a black screen..


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 4, 2020)

This is a known issue with older graphic cards or systems without graphic cards (like some slave setups). The update will have the ability to turn off OpenGL to fix this.


----------



## river angler (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm sure you chaps must be aware of this one already but: 
I have found that PercX is sometimes not reloading its Mix B window at all when booting up Logic ProX. It seems there is something awry in the saving process of the plugin!…?


----------



## Rich4747 (Feb 4, 2020)

what is the hard disk size of perc x pro?


----------



## hotmitts (Feb 4, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> what is the hard disk size of perc x pro?


My sample folder is 8.30 GB, I heard it's compressed from 20 GB


----------



## cqd (Feb 4, 2020)

So when should this update be ready anyway?..can I really not use it until it lands?..I kind of thought I had opengl on this graphics card..


----------



## biggiantcircles (Feb 5, 2020)

Auddict said:


> Sorry about the corrupt kit popups, there is a case where this happens however it is fixed with the update we are releasing imminently! I know that doesn't help the grief you guys already had to put up with though - apologies! Hopefully the awesome new features will make up for it



Hey guys, one more minor suggestion, if you could possibly work it into the update.

It would be great if the time signatures were listed in the preset names, or at least somewhere where we could see them and/or filter them without having to load it up or make any extra clicks. I would think renaming the presets to include 44/34/68/etc would be the easiest way to do this without any GUI alteration.

Cheers!


----------



## cqd (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeah,..their support isn't the best anyway..


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 6, 2020)

Man this thing is so fast to work with. What's saving me so much time: pull up a patch and if you don't like a particular instrument playing on one of the sequencer tracks but the rhythm is great, you can replace the sound without replacing the track pattern. I've wasted so much time tinkering with LADD and Action Strikes and some of my other drum sequencers, but I can have a percussion track sketched out in just a couple of minutes instead of an hour or so. This really is cool.


----------



## Rich4747 (Feb 6, 2020)

well , just bought percx pro. install file downloaded once but is corrupt and will not run. second try download is frozen. I guess we are all waiting for the update? I have a modern computer with standard gforce card. not a good start.


----------



## biggiantcircles (Feb 6, 2020)

So despite all the corrupt popups, it seems that everything *did* download ok, mostly. I just checked and it said there was one single kit missing, so I downloaded it, got the usual corrupt popup, but synced again and it said I didn't have any missing files, but the preset is simply not found.

I believe it was called Achilles in the Hybrid Pulses expansion? Is there a way to refresh the browser?

Also, @Auddict can you refresh me on how to move the sample location? I have a dedicated sample drive and don't typically keep stuff on my C: drive.

I know you guys are working hard on this It's a really great product, just gotta iron a few minor wrinkles out. Hang in there


----------



## cqd (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey..I got it going..I just had to find it in the program files folder and it ran from there..


----------



## Rich4747 (Feb 6, 2020)

that's strange my downloaded setup file is only 88 megs and corrupt. pc


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 6, 2020)

Rich4747 said:


> that's strange my downloaded setup file is only 88 megs and corrupt. pc



Same here, server issues looks like. Tried chrome and edge... stalls at 88 and never finishes.


----------



## Flexi83 (Feb 7, 2020)

richardt4520 said:


> Man this thing is so fast to work with. What's saving me so much time: pull up a patch and if you don't like a particular instrument playing on one of the sequencer tracks but the rhythm is great, you can replace the sound without replacing the track pattern. I've wasted so much time tinkering with LADD and Action Strikes and some of my other drum sequencers, but I can have a percussion track sketched out in just a couple of minutes instead of an hour or so. This really is cool.


Hi richardt4520,
do you have Damage from heavycity as well?
Regards
Feliks


----------



## Flexi83 (Feb 7, 2020)

Does the "midi mode" also support Triplets?


----------



## Auddict (Feb 7, 2020)

Flexi83 said:


> Does the "midi mode" also support Triplets?


yep!


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 7, 2020)

Flexi83 said:


> Hi richardt4520,
> do you have Damage from heavycity as well?
> Regards
> Feliks


I did. It's a great instrument, along with the others I mentioned as well. I got rid of it pretty quickly though because there was so much hybrid processed stuff and metals embedded in the loops, which is the thing I was talking about in my post above. I generally gravitate to wanting completely organic percussion beds. If I want metallic or fx processed loops, I prefer to do it myself for more control. With PercX, the processed or metallic tracks, I can just change the sounds to organic drums, something I still am not able to do with my other libraries, including my Heavyocity Master Session percussion libraries in addition to the others I mentioned. 

They do sound great but you're forced to use the loops with the baked in sounds, many which aren't appropriate for a lot of stuff. PercX doesn't have that issue. With the others, If something isn't appropriate, I end up wasting a LOT of time going through loop after loop trying to find something that works. With PercX, I end up finding something close to what I want quickly, and just change out anything that doesn't work. Done.


----------



## Auddict (Feb 7, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> Same here, server issues looks like. Tried chrome and edge... stalls at 88 and never finishes.


Hi - please give it just one more go (sometimes the servers can get overloaded) and if it still doesn't work drop me a pm and I'll investigate further


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 7, 2020)

Auddict said:


> Hi - please give it just one more go (sometimes the servers can get overloaded) and if it still doesn't work drop me a pm and I'll investigate further



It worked this morning. All the kits downloaded fine except for the Achilles kit which says it’s corrupted (although they all did) and does not show up after. Minor and I’m sure that’ll get worked out.

I had a quick play with it before work today - first impressions are this a great product!


----------



## biggiantcircles (Feb 7, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> It worked this morning. All the kits downloaded fine except for the Achilles kit which says it’s corrupted (although they all did) and does not show up after. Minor and I’m sure that’ll get worked out.
> 
> I had a quick play with it before work today - first impressions are this a great product!



Yeah, I have the same issue with that kit, as mentioned above. Still not showing up in the plugin.


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 7, 2020)

> Yeah, I have the same issue with that kit, as mentioned above. Still not showing up in the plugin.

Ooops, sorry about that. I can confirm it's a server issue for that particular kit - we're working on it.


----------



## cqd (Feb 7, 2020)

hey..did you try account.auddict.com..?


----------



## Rich4747 (Feb 7, 2020)

kit downloads freeze a lot. really frustrating.


----------



## W Ackerman (Feb 10, 2020)

Loving the new Kit Creator in 1.1.0! Would like to see more collections - how about a Latin collection?


----------



## cqd (Feb 10, 2020)

I s that update just today?.. the one feature I would request is an audio export..


----------



## W Ackerman (Feb 10, 2020)

Discovery and download of update NOT intuitively obvious. Open your percx plugin, click "store", click on the button next to "Account", select "open account in browser", login and download from there. I would never have figured this out. These instructions are from YouTube commenter.


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 10, 2020)

The kit generator is quite impressive. A lot of functionality that seems very well thought out. The Pairing feature is brilliant - I've not seen anything like it in other percussion libraries!

Thank you @W Ackerman for posting the update instructions. I never received any update notification, nor instructions for updating...


----------



## cqd (Feb 10, 2020)

Man.. that's pretty sick..


----------



## river angler (Feb 10, 2020)

This new kit generator is remarkable! 
Every creative VST plugin instrument should have a configurable randomiser! just makes working on the fly so much more intuitive.

Auddict have also addressed some bugs including one which would sometimes not reproduce a saved preset correctly in Logic plus a few short cut keys have been added like "E" for quick erasing of notes in the edit window.

Personally I can't see myself ever needing another percussion library!

Fantastic design and sound!


----------



## cqd (Feb 10, 2020)

Being able to midi assign different variations too..that and audio export and like that's it..I still have to learn to use it properly, but it's pretty awesome..

Oh yeah..if you could make the gui resizeable too..


----------



## merlinhimself (Feb 10, 2020)

I love whats been downloaded so far but this is the longest 8GB of my life lol. It's averaging 400/kbs.

but amazing library! Just in the core kit im already super impressed.


----------



## W Ackerman (Feb 10, 2020)

cqd said:


> Oh yeah..if you could make the gui resizeable too..



Settings-> UI Zoom Factor


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 11, 2020)

Glad to see everyone liking this so much. Listening to the demos of all the different kits they all sound the same percussion-wise. Has anyone used this in a pop/rock piece? The producer’s essential kits say they are for rock/pop, but the demos all sound like big percussive soundtracks. In fact all the demos sound like cinematic soundtracks. Just trying to find out how versitile this is, considering I already have a lot of big cinematic percussion.

Also, two questions not answered on the website, how big is the download for the pro version (8GB) vs the core version? And is it NKS compatable (or might it be someday) ?


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 11, 2020)

Purchased but all I got was a message from fastspring:

License Key: PercX licensed! Log in to your Auddict Account to download the latest installer...

And there is no account log in on any Auddict page. Pretty dumb.

I guess I'll have to go back to paypal for a refund. Thanks for the run around.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 11, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Purchased but all I got was a message from fastspring:
> 
> License Key: PercX licensed! Log in to your Auddict Account to download the latest installer...
> 
> And there is no account log in on any Auddict page. ...


Unless they have changed things since late November, at the same time you got the email from Fastspring, you should have also got a separate email from [email protected] with the subject line "[Auddict] PercX". That email contains a link labeled "Set Password". Click on it.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 11, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Unless they have changed things since late November, at the same time you got the email from Fastspring, you should have also got a separate email from [email protected] with the subject line "[Auddict] PercX". That email contains a link labeled "Set Password". Click on it.


Thank you. Unfortunately I have no email from Auddict. I have many of their products and should have an account already. But there seems to be NO WAY TO GET TO IT. What's up with that?

Hey Auddict, HOW ABOUT PUTTING THE ACCOUNT LOG IN LINK ON YOUR WEBSITE???

I can't believe no one else has had this problem, unless everyone else is a new customer to Auddict... weird.

And yes, I contacted support. Just got back the standard "we'll get back to you in 24hrs**" email. Yet the money left my account instantly. No problems there. Glad I used paypal.

**correction: 24 business hours... what does that mean? 3 days? Or perhaps they only work a few hours a day so it's like, 8 days? Surprising how sketchy this is all becoming. All because they don't have a login link like the other 100 companies I buy instruments from. Please correct this Auddict.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 11, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> I can't believe no one else has had this problem


Quite a few people have had this problem, especially in the first few days after PercX was introduced. There are a number of posts about it earlier in this thread (or maybe in other threads on VI-Control).


X-Bassist said:


> I have many of their products and should have an account already.


If I remember correctly, Auddict's website didn't have customer accounts and logins before the introduction of PercX. I think this is the first product requiring registration.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 11, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Quite a few people have had this problem, especially in the first few days after PercX was introduced. There are a number of posts about it earlier in this thread (or maybe in other threads on VI-Control).
> 
> If I remember correctly, Auddict's website didn't have customer accounts and logins before the introduction of PercX. I think this is the first product requiring registration.


Thanks so much for the responses Richard, this could explain why I've never had this problem before. you'd think they would have figured this out by now since it's been a few months since it's release (I was waiting for them to work the bugs out, apparently I didn't wait long enough).

I suppose this is an adequate warning for me not to return to this company, no matter how good the deal is. Being out $149 with nothing to show is a great motivator to go somewhere else. Was going to post to their FB page too, but since it has no responses to any of the complaints there, I decided it would be a waste of time and electrons. Thanks again.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes, Auddict, please put a log in for accounts on your webpage. How did you miss that?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

I've sent support an email as well. I suggest everyone whose bought this contact support until they fix this. This is a major issue.

Please Auddict, Auddict Staff, Auddict support, add a log in for accounts on your website, at the top right, on every page, like every other company in existence that has accounts.


----------



## emid (Feb 11, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> I can't believe no one else has had this problem, unless everyone else is a new customer to Auddict... weird.
> 
> And yes, I contacted support. Just got back the standard "we'll get back to you in 24hrs**" email. Yet the money left my account instantly. No problems there. Glad I used paypal.
> 
> **correction: 24 business hours... what does that mean? 3 days? Or perhaps they only work a few hours a day so it's like, 8 days? Surprising how sketchy this is all becoming. All because they don't have a login link like the other 100 companies I buy instruments from. Please correct this Auddict.



I had the same problem. It was very frustrating when you pay in full and got nothing plus you have to write to them to ask where is my purchased product. I contacted chrisboy through PM and he replied in few hours saying there is some server error. At the same time I contacted them on their website too. Don't remember after how many hours it was sorted but was on same day. I bought it back then PercX was released. If they still have this problem then this is indeed awful. What hilarious is you have to keep an eye on vicontrol PercX thread to know if there is any update as there is no email system. The last bullet in your head is you go figure how to download this update. I had to pull out the earlier emails from Auddict customer support to get to the log in. 

Anyway, try PM chrisboy or Auddict and see how it goes. And yes, I'm all for a log in page on Auddict website.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

emid said:


> I had the same problem. It was very frustrating when you pay in full and got nothing plus you have to write to them to ask where is my purchased product. I contacted chrisboy through PM and he replied in few hours saying there is some server error. At the same time I contacted them on their website too. Don't remember after how many hours it was sorted but was on same day. I bought it back then PercX was released. If they still have this problem then this is indeed awful. What hilarious is you have to keep an eye on vicontrol PercX thread to know if there is any update as there is no email system. The last bullet in your head is you go figure how to download this update. I had to pull out the earlier emails from Auddict customer support to get to the log in.
> 
> Anyway, try PM chrisboy or Auddict and see how it goes. And yes, I'm all for a log in page on Auddict website.


Hilarious, in a very bad way. Thanks. They should stop whatever else they are doing and fix this. Plus come up with an email for updates. How hard is that? They clearly have a mailing list, make a group for each product and send out a group email (Bcc) each time there is an update for that product. Not a difficult task.

The only solution is to bombard support until the problem is solved. So please people, contact support and lets get these things fixed.

[email protected]

"Please add an account log-in link on your webpages and an email list for your updates. Thank you."

Really basic stuff for a developer nowadays.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 11, 2020)

Hope they get a working ordering, licensing and installing system while its on intro sale....

After the Hexarakt disaster thats why I am still on the jump even if the library itself now with the kit builder seems to be really great. It is more then tempting but I definitely dont want to waste hours and hours again to get anything working at all. And depending on someone anwering on pm or not.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 11, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Hope they get a working ordering, licensing and installing system while its on intro sale....
> 
> After the Hexarakt disaster that's why I am still on the jump even if the library itself now with the kit builder seems to be really great. It is more then tempting but I definitely don't want to waste hours and hours again to get anything working at all. And depending on someone answering on pm or not.



Smart. It's two hours later and still no product, no response from Auddict. Wow. Surprisingly I had no problems with Hexeract, but did with Drums of the Deep 1 and 2. I thought things would have been fixed with them by now. Come on Auddict, stop putting out new products if you are going to blow off basic things like an account log-in link on your webpage or an email blast for updates.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 11, 2020)

Auddict said:


> Manual Coming up!


Where? Where?

Found this in the thread. 

account.auddict.com

So in future we should check through this entire thread to find it?

Put a link on your website, for heaven’s sake. Why would you make it difficult for customers who have already paid you? Are you loco en la cabasa?


----------



## qdr (Feb 11, 2020)

Here is a link to the manual: 

https://docs.auddict.com/percx/ 

Greetings


----------



## José Herring (Feb 11, 2020)

I don't have time to go through all the responses so sorry if this has been asked and answered. 

Are the "kits" additional material or are they presents derived from the Core set?


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 11, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I don't have time to go through all the responses so sorry if this has been asked and answered.
> 
> Are the "kits" additional material or are they presents derived from the Core set?


They all contain additional samples.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 11, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Where? Where?
> 
> Found this in the thread.
> 
> ...


Someone sent me this link to the manual:





PercX | Manual


The offical PercX Manual. Take a look at all features and FAQs



docs.auddict.com





Wow. That was difficult. Copy. Paste. Done.

Auddict, you will receive my invoice soon for all that difficult work.

Now how about adding a link to it on your website so I don't have to search through this long thread again in the future?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

Just got an email from support:

"Oh, I just got an alert that the email with the Account activation for PercX couldn't be delivered to you because of an error of our mail-server. Apologies for this hiccup!"

"I set a temporary password for you to access the account and download PercX. *You can change the password to yours in the Account settings*."

But tried to reset the password twice and no email comes for that either. This is not a hiccup but a system wide crap-fest. Perhaps after months of this going on you should switch email servers.

Find another company to host your emails. Should not be difficult. But this is infuriating for your customers. Also none of my other Auddict instruments are in my account (I have at least half a dozen other products, same email address). Very disappointing.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

Someone please help. I change my password while it was downloading and now, EVEN when I trash the app and reload, it doesn't allow me to resign in again, and it won't log out. Very frustrating.

If you know how I can RE LOG IN I'd love to know.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow. Had to open the plug-in, locate the preferences in finder, delete everything (app, plug-ins, samples, preferences), and re-install, then reopen the app. I wish the log out would have worked, but pressing it did nothing. Here I am 7 hours later and I'm FINALLY re-downloading everything. So much fun.

At least the core kits downloaded quickly this 2nd time (crazy slow the first time), I suppose being in Los Angeles the rest of the world is asleep. Getting the pro kits now.

edit: Pro Kits are 8.92 GB on my SSD. Core Kits only are probably closer to 3 or 4GB.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I don't have time to go through all the responses so sorry if this has been asked and answered.
> 
> Are the "kits" additional material or are they presents derived from the Core set?


I'm downloading Pro now and it does seem to have it's own samples.

For those that don't know, once you download the core kits, you STILL have to go to the "store" button in the app and hit "sync" on the left to download the additional PRO kit expansions with the extra samples.

And for God's sake, DON'T change your account password while downloading anything. Seems to totally screw the download AND the app, which won't work after that. I'm not even sure HOW the app updates it's preferences if you go online to change your account password after you download. Yes, you could use the app, but downloading new purchases might be a problem.


----------



## cqd (Feb 11, 2020)

Not changing passwords in the middle of downloading stuff is probably a reasonable guideline just generally though..


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

cqd said:


> Not changing passwords in the middle of downloading stuff is probably a reasonable guideline just generally though..


Most downloads come from a common server, and are not usually routed through the account itself. The license that is downloaded (as a pdf or whatever) is usually what auhorizes the plugin/app. I've never experienced a download that was conditional on continuously being signed in.

This is why I assumed it didn't make any difference when I changed my password for the online account. Support even suggested I change it on my browser without ever mentioning doing it while downloading samples would be a problem. But, live and learn.

it is not NKS compatable. Would be nice if they added it (or at least the lightguide) to make playing the VST easier. The kits sound decent, but most would be considered trailer or cinematic kits, even in the expansions labeled traditional or Producer essentials contain a handful of kits that are traditional or pop/rock, the rest in each category are, you guessed it, big trailer type kits. Two of the traditional kits are called "Natural Taikos" and "Cracky Djuns". Nothing traditional about either.

Not complaining though, much of it sounds really good. And although it takes some time to get use to the interface and where everything is, once there finding parts for a piece can be quick.

There seems to be about 18-19 kits in each expansion, and in the core. So you get core plus 1 exp (about 36 kits) and the pro version adds another 3 expansions (about another 54 Kits w/ samples for those kits). A lot of material for the price, once you get it working.


----------



## proxima (Feb 11, 2020)

Just purchased, but the 300 MB initial download is taking forever (1.4 MB in like 10 minutes)...

Still looking forward to it, but I was hoping to set the sample downloads to go overnight. Clearly there are some issues with the hosting right now.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

proxima said:


> Just purchased, but the 300 MB initial download is taking forever (1.4 MB in like 10 minutes)...
> 
> Still looking forward to it, but I was hoping to set the sample downloads to go overnight. Clearly there are some issues with the hosting right now.


The inital download did take a while, but downloading the kits and samples was faster for me, could be two different servers or locations on a server.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> > Yeah, I have the same issue with that kit, as mentioned above. Still not showing up in the plugin.
> 
> Ooops, sorry about that. I can confirm it's a server issue for that particular kit - we're working on it.


I'm having an issue with phasing when playing back the loops on the first repeat, first beat (after a full play across) and the THIRD repeat. It seems to happen regardless of the kit. Repeat 2,4,5 all seem fine oddly. Just the first beat of repeat 1 and 3 are phasing. Could it be an extra sample that is triggered on beat 1 after a full play through? I'm wondering why it would be just the first hit of the repeat.

Perhaps you could check to see if it's happening on your end as well?


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Is this happening with a particular kit in its default state or did you change the length of the loops?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 11, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> Is this happening with a particular kit in its default state or did you change the length of the loops?


Default state, no changes. Tried different outputs but no change. Seems to be all kits, even Core.

Tried restarting, no difference. Since it's happening on every track (more noticable on bigger drums, but when solo'ed you can hear it on smaller instruments as well) I'm assuming it's a sample that's being triggered on top of the loop, or double triggered. As I said it's after a full play across on repeat 1 and 3.

Heading to bed, but I'll check back in the morning. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 12, 2020)

And does this happen if you trigger the loops from a MIDI clip in your DAW or if you actually hold down a single note?

If the MIDI clips overlap in a certain way it also might cause this effect.


----------



## Harry (Feb 12, 2020)

kurtvanzo said:


> Just got an email from support:
> 
> "Oh, I just got an alert that the email with the Account activation for PercX couldn't be delivered to you because of an error of our mail-server. Apologies for this hiccup!"


This is an old issue which a number of people have suffered from (including myself). I am really surprised its an issue that hasn't been addressed yet. I would call it more than a "hiccup".


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 12, 2020)

We've checked our logs and that "number of people" is less than 0.5% of all customers, so the term "hiccup" pretty much nails it.

Nevertheless we are trying to change this system so that new purchases don't rely on a second email in order to rule out that problem in the future. We can understand that this is extremely frustrating to the few poor souls who happen to get blocked by our mailserver.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 12, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> And does this happen if you trigger the loops from a MIDI clip in your DAW or if you actually hold down a single note?
> 
> If the MIDI clips overlap in a certain way it also might cause this effect.


Actually holding down a single note. I have not recorded any midi yet, just playing a bunch of the loops to hear them and learn the gui.

Are you saying you don’t get the same thing? Phasing on the first beat of repeat 1 and 3?

I went through more kits and have not found a kit where it doesn’t happen. Because it’s just the first hit (on the repeat) I’m assuming it’s a triggered sample that is playing back (milliseconds out of sync) on top of the loop.

I can post a few audio examples if that would help. Or a screenshot video so you can see the gui as it happens.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 12, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> We've checked our logs and that "number of people" is less than 0.5% of all customers, so the term "hiccup" pretty much nails it.
> 
> Nevertheless we are trying to change this system so that new purchases don't rely on a second email in order to rule out that problem in the future. We can understand that this is extremely frustrating to the few poor souls who happen to get blocked by our mailserver.


According to Dominik from support the hiccup is the outgoing mail servers spam filters. For me this happens on every email sent to me, including the change my password email. I’m glad there is a workaround but it seems like they could make an exception in the spam filter for my address if that were the case.

Regardless I’m just glad they know what it is and are trying to rectify it. Nothing like this has ever happened to my email address since I got it over a decade ago. Thanks for working on it.


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 12, 2020)

> Are you saying you don’t get the same thing? Phasing on the first beat of repeat 1 and 3?



Just checked, doesn't phase here. If you could upload a few audio samples it would be helpful, yes.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 12, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> Just checked, doesn't phase here. If you could upload a few audio samples it would be helpful, yes.


Ok. As I was setting up to record I realized I’m using VE Pro 7 as my host, so I thought I should check the stand alone and AAX first (I’m using Pro Tools). Both work fine and have not phasing, but both the VST and AU plugins have this phasing issue inside VE Pro 7.0954 (latest version) whether hosted inside Komplete Kontrol or not. Very strange. Since I have it I’ll try VE Pro 6 as well and see if I’m having the same problem.

Edit: oops VEP6 and 7 cannot work on the same machine. Sorry. I didn’t think 7 overwrites 6, but it does. I’ve installed the previous version 7.0926, but it still phases on the repeat. I’m put up an audio demo next.

Also the latest KK (2.3.0) is crashing VE Pro 7 (even older versions of VEP) so I’m in touch with support at VSL who are contacting NI to come up with a fix. So I’ve had to revert to KK 2.02 to get by. But the phasing is happening inside VEP 7 even without using KK. So I assume this is unrelated. Just a heads up that they are working on a new VEP7 update to address KK 2.3.0 crashing VEP7.

So if your not using VEP7 as a host you probably are not getting this issue. Everything is routed correctly. This is the strangest issue I’ve ever seen in VEP.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Feb 12, 2020)

Downloading the installer is a pain. It's not only VERY slow but when I try to install it, it says "setup files corrupt, please download again" 😭😭😫😫


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 12, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> Just checked, doesn't phase here. If you could upload a few audio samples it would be helpful, yes.


Even stranger than I thought. I recorded the midi and it phased while record (holding down the note until it repeats which phased). BUT on playback of that same one held note it DOESN’T phase! So odd.

So basically the phasing happens only when I’m playing live through VEP, not on playback of the midi. Really weird. I’ll load another loop based instrument into VEP 7 to see if I can get it to phase as well...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 12, 2020)

I cannot get the issue to repeat itself with any other looped based instrument. Tried Red Room’s Cinematic Rythms and Pulsesetters Epic Babies loops, but they are both hosted in Kontakt and have loops that are half the length of yours (I held the key down for a while but heard no phasing).

So it may be something happening between your plugin and VEP7. But since it only happens when I play live, it’s not as big a deal for me as I thought (I just need to ignore it while I record). Playing back midi seems to be fine.

But let me know if you find out what this issue is. Very strange. Like I said it’s only happening on the first beat of the first repeat (and the 3rd repeat only) so I’ve got to believe it’s somehow triggering the single sample (of each track) on top of playing the loop, since it phases and has a bump in volume.

Thanks for your help. I’ll do some live recordings so you can hear it.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 12, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> Just checked, doesn't phase here. If you could upload a few audio samples it would be helpful, yes.


Here are the Phasing examples, played live through VE PRO 7. I used the first 3 kits in the Core Kits that it happens in. Looks like shorter loops like "Fat Hats" I get no phasing. So it's only happening on the longer loops.

I've recorded through to loop repeat 3 so you can hear how it happens only on the 1st beat of repeat 1 and 3. Yet on playback of midi it works fine. Very strange. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Feb 12, 2020)

Anyone else had trouble downloading the installer? I have around 50KB/s and it broke two times at 90%. I had one finished download but it says it was corrupt and need to be downloaded again 😒 It takes me 1,5 hours per attempt. That's no fun.


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 12, 2020)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Anyone else had trouble downloading the installer? I have around 50KB/s and it broke two times at 90%. I had one finished download but it says it was corrupt and need to be downloaded again 😒 It takes me 1,5 hours per attempt. That's no fun.



I had no problems at all when I downloaded and installed it. It was actually pretty quick. I was an early adopter though.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Feb 12, 2020)

richardt4520 said:


> I had no problems at all when I downloaded and installed it. It was actually pretty quick. I was an early adopter though.


Thank you! Who knows... I give it a try again tomorrow then...


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 12, 2020)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Thank you! Who knows... I give it a try again tomorrow then...


Are you on a Mac or Windows PC? Not sure if it's something related to that but it shouldn't be. And FYI, I downloaded it a couple of weeks ago and it didn't seem many were reporting issues then. I did download the updated version a day or so ago and it downloaded in about a minute or so.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Feb 12, 2020)

richardt4520 said:


> Are you on a Mac or Windows PC? Not sure if it's something related to that but it shouldn't be. And FYI, I downloaded it a couple of weeks ago and it didn't seem many were reporting issues then. I did download the updated version a day or so ago and it downloaded in about a minute or so.


I'm on Windows. Well, I read about slow downloads of the installer anywhere in this thread...well, probably there is a server issue or it's the German internet 🙄 Can't wait to try it out 😀


----------



## proxima (Feb 12, 2020)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Anyone else had trouble downloading the installer? I have around 50KB/s and it broke two times at 90%. I had one finished download but it says it was corrupt and need to be downloaded again 😒 It takes me 1,5 hours per attempt. That's no fun.


Yesterday the download wasn't working at all, but tonight it all went great. The packs downloaded quite quickly as well.

My early impressions are really positive - this is the kind of tool that really balances ease of use and flexibility well.


----------



## mgnoatto (Feb 12, 2020)

I didn't have any issues, bought it today and in 5 min I had the library running and downloading the full set.
The library is really nice! But I would like to know if it is possible to remove the reverb that comes with most of the samples. Or if you're planning to release one expansion with dry samples


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes, I'm downloading at full speed atm. Who knows what was wrong yesterday. So far, I'm very impressed by the quality of this library. Excellent job!


----------



## Sid Francis (Feb 12, 2020)

I also would like dry samples. Some of the tracks are really nice but bear an "epic" gym reverb which does not suit my style. And more variety would be desirable. I only bought the core kits because when listening to the expansions I could not keep them apart: everything sounded the same. An african and an oriental set for example would be nice. And I also miss some more relaxed premade rhythms. Everything is "driving" like for a cineastic chase scene. I know that these are the rhythms of the day and very hip at the moment. But sometimes one could think that there isn´t any other music on this planet than "16th chasing style cineastic epicnes". PerX could be so much more. When I started to edit the rhythms it was a pain in the ass with these tiny dots in that tiny window. The result was pleasing but it slowed me down too much. And last not least: any chance to add some skins? Black and white is not easy on the Eyes, the "industrial beauty" of the Gui not even mentioned 
All in all the last update made that plugin 100% more interesting and usable since the random rhythms that are created are very often interesting and inspiring.


----------



## Harry (Feb 13, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> We've checked our logs and that "number of people" is less than 0.5% of all customers, so the term "hiccup" pretty much nails it.
> 
> Nevertheless we are trying to change this system so that new purchases don't rely on a second email in order to rule out that problem in the future. We can understand that this is extremely frustrating to the few poor souls who happen to get blocked by our mailserver.


By "more than a hiccup" I meant that the issue has been going on a long time without being resolved. But, hey, its only 0.5% of your customers so why should you be bothered.
- A Poor Soul


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 13, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> I only bought the core kits because when listening to the expansions I could not keep them apart: everything sounded the same.



There does appear to be a lot of crossover between some of the kits but the sounds are different. So there are definitely drier sounds for similar instruments in some of the kits that aren't there in the others. That's why I invested in the Pro version. There are a lot of kits so i don't seem to have much trouble finding something in one of the kits that will work for a track. There aren't many that are completely dead dry, though. Since this thing appears more geared toward loops, I think they figured, most people would want sounds that are already processed to work quickly with. That's actually been a time saver for me since otherwise, I'm going to have to pull up Neutron and start playing around with reverbs on a track instead of just knocking something out quickly.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 13, 2020)

richardt4520 said:


> ... I think they figured, most people would want sounds that are already processed to work quickly with. That's actually been a time saver ...


The perfect tool would provide both -- quick and dirty when you need it and a starting point for deep editing when you have time and need the best possible result. In this case, I think they could release dry (or drier) alternative versions of some of the kits.

And they have promised that there will be more expansion packs in the future, which gives them an opportunity to cover more genres and styles.


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 13, 2020)

With the new Kit generator you can set the DRY attribute for all tracks, then it will just create KITS out of the dry material.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 13, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> With the new Kit generator you can set the DRY attribute for all tracks, then it will just create KITS out of the dry material.


Good news!


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 13, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> The perfect tool would provide both -- quick and dirty when you need it and a starting point for deep editing when you have time and need the best possible result. In this case, I think they could release dry (or drier) alternative versions of some of the kits.
> 
> And they have promised that there will be more expansion packs in the future, which gives them an opportunity to cover more genres and styles.



Oh I agree! It's always good to have options but the cool thing is, they could create a kit or kits just for that as well that you could add. This has the potential to become an extremely powerful tool. I'm happy with what I have, but it makes me think what's possible with it. 

It's already replaced my other libraries for percussion beds. I still find places for some of my other non-loop percussion libraries to add to it, but I'm finding, the loops are complex enough in PercX that I find myself muting parts instead of adding to them. That is a GREAT thing!


----------



## merlinhimself (Feb 13, 2020)

Is there a way to save grooves and presets? I was debating about building some new grooves for the show I work on, and figured why not share with everyone. Just not sure how to go about doing that.


----------



## qdr (Feb 13, 2020)

You can click on the long black bar on the top and select *Browse *to open a Preset Browser window to save and organise your own presets. (Add Bank > Add User Preset)

If you want to share a preset, this is also quite simple. By clicking on the same topbar you can choose *Export *and save the preset to your clipboard. The preset is compressed into a string that can be easily shared online, or sent via mail. You can also post this on a forum . Right next to *Export *is an *Import* button to import the snippet into PercX.

Sometimes it may be the case that you don't have the instrument that you need to open the preset. In this case the instrument is omitted upon loading the preset. For quick pasting into a forum the snippet-string is auto-formatted with three ticks ``` for a markdown context. Here in VI (CODE) tags work best. g,d



```
PercXPreset.2887.3oc6ctrihicFGG5tISmqZRTVLJqpESVYoiv1fMnNJS4K3KfAarMW2DYL1XS4KfuAl0YQdXxCP1kWgHk2hrZdDxg5RWTPkzZjlV8fzAUhx9u8w9iy247+Ge1PUZINoNYUp9NM+LaOlv37H3Z+72U4wGhAwKrBLcB2DepbeqzLmDQK+nSU0c1l6m3rry9MVQo9wQoUpNnFSRX4Mwt2XFGl9AVqrLq.3l9.uSfusUlyM8cfJoevXiehe1MS77S23jj9AyDK667iVcbgk2z0J7FY4O.Cz9V1IwoUpT882uTkp+N+nkN6qTsV0iwv.qPG31pwYpqbCdEt7jDmnr9wKcdNRe+sOJO1JH+D8u+633dEIiv33LOXnb5qUCms8bJGjGtvI4jc+eB0ghFYNaReV9lagx+uNLxQYNvdqrxSOqPck33MmIcVd3lagg.CrC09tmE+WeGTT2IvwJ04L0Ki1GZro0h.399lZUdrcOJ7GqQz.7wGs4fOUnBexE6ihEpGeIvakYUoZ8ZjDfOt462cR0+OqebXzYYvpmmAIPYvqqL3aNOCRhxfWWYv2ddFrAJCdckAe24YvlnL30UFr14YPJTF75JC9yNOCRixfWWYvu57LXKTF7mzYPEG2Ls.qRXPAiJF7JU+C87gUy9aqcVslUfxxmVz34ExpY8hUUgqU8M5w4YNlwBSepUFQ9vJUe4fgipVa13G4jldp5f3jPXcuoN7kQVg91omlKdRC1+4DkakAKO94M+c2ZXaE3L1IH197z5oa3kww2+cmmIe+sOnn3T3DbZnIEGr740+1a4crsd9z72922ZjmlcQk9ubDww8xyZiC9K5INpPbgB4EJ3mMM4ol95xjWH2Ip.+4Qcv0HddspusuUVhOLU+sbNAAuH.OJPbt.44BMNWn44BTmKPetPqyEZet.d8KTtHVwuHXwuHZwuHbwuHdwuHfwuHhwuHjwuHlItHlItr+8hXl3hXl3hXl3hXl3hXl3Ew7woA35VQKiCOWl30kIec4FutbyWWl50koec4Vutb6KkgVPPyfD3jt2wVtwJM0ANGs5aejz.MIychreIY4gMc+kM6T8iF+chNNeX4oxUq12eoufefywqk1GWANeQl+9IN26B+l+Z0ZDsn.QlT8ZwErj0rKKPxm0yjMZU.vepKz6Ui4tC8Kw5NKTp8ZCKYYC84kixjyGJ6qWmMRiM1ractfB.dLwHoUs4W2pmdmEpdS4.JhshcVMXrCfZ13v9byy2ufxIecHoMk0Vuk14VBq5oqPY1wZa8U7GZGYLrYqxfEy1SCrWSnZomONes2AV+YZcFIMn6LtNXGFlklXsVTfiWpw5NSovoJjJFEIHukfsSKUfVW.b.i.vmUiW.H6tCn1kkrMlCUSAq57V0G1Pmc.9Li1ZdJpMT8F4MMsCUG71w1RIgqZINdeXCHusQLt2Ni76J2kUjsnufLoGOO7vyjOtWyBh9c8nGDgwK4gOJ6Pby8CTVsASalVdzXMwgAEggYCwDaggMKbxgUD9jzlDqLjB0I2nNgVIqMMSkiYlGdqHGczpZ5G5X3uJxJKOApUCRhYsRdw6PXPbnOb6wmvm+Fnydzkx2b6wQHFYVIu3B+9vvlWLjoRmgvgGmNbDdhggFbbZ5SLQAAyONXq5aqvP7DD927hqC7UEA9OiHvHBLh.iHveQHvqgDXJ5mIvG.PBrNqqFaDi.PgPtTwpDH1urQP1D9X0ML66MbkqX4r5alBFxGevSROtWCpBQkhIw0m4tK0Rud8zY6sAxDcFeXxhPxk1S6Ccj6yVmryjwllKxIYxljUexAawv.AAA65S0xhmJqkQvyu1myOX3pwIK5w5sgVltCQRWrUKnVV2eLlI.zRRyktgZam07GL.8YlSdXy5cMwX3SAtlhSWMnkcj1JlE6BmETNAGTWWtXRW+Y2EXOltMWXIkReEgP4r008XWKgm1uziCd5cAAcmNXP2HVOILcqgrQrizMVMvaJutgytB8P6zIKbkS3kJ4ZZwMUrKa2Cqb4D5pApCFuVdV5FffjDHPT5XgiLveJXT7Yvv.+3vY+5Wmy90eV4rjOwY+k093sXEAYQPVDjEAYQP1OEjs5zZTDOhX06GK..8G1Y9ZHa.L8HhPCD5qaXJSL+Hxv4PWfFqqAotN.StwXHPFDyoA.7f0.5PeLlijkBrbv0LQowyW9zy9n4f3JHtBhqf3JHtxmr3s4vh2Z17oh2L.GZx.jVTtCvsXxQ5B6i23KMFu1Mv1wZgyOtDigyvstqfIWltFAm9PYUQB5xxc86KJJNygxlnrzYHsZSWiIGvU4iF5w1ZHPaxx1GVMhrSXJlvX+k3sqOyRTr+hf0t8GOce3p5QAcG6LdJd6IS6GLiZRc7AJiIUZPsOYU6QIZLFKE2Vzc5dw6jGHOzUYlEXch8n0hCkFLuvcDoeZ9hjzsLcVuyKM2K0gcruokZgWZpoRexCiFXHXnXn0VXB6FiP5vdMlKQCnKmnQExHpLrKPZdt8FrsErARc.RQrLAlyMmyzYbZaAfqwVQx1tL0M6VzfmZO6PbG64zoT6Ir2tYblJvJcWx53ejPqu+KAZs4mpXsp+DGp1.AUQPUDTEAU+hTr1+oFNM9IWPTMXAZGX9eWwVA.pCqLS2M+XkYvpzXn0fKO89kYkJ.vh2X5X5xHrnfQxUiUNxksWBfS4fF2.xBNU.C+P9U75J63M0V0YLbWmGwHtfbknKvSxC1jforcih75lT30KC1z8Rb8ObeUfECiD.XMwl.bmnynGkux9.EFF1L.9cswkXltwwjgctGgK28uk.W.PWYqVqVbWw23OpmXb+hZO8M4.U2HBwgPbHDGBw8Iqa72Cqar9SWQRg0.HaBHo64nwlDxCJGiCeLfeN0gFDxl0GxsV1gY2j8fBd0wRtI5R2oOSu6c6yw33azvX4Nt9y5G0b5.aqnw9D6k2Oih0pmKf6tzCQBz0csJMUTrxwC5WrypEcTeZ74FJ4d18tiqYud6n6tfqsoWCCRASC3uVREoDfQimHl6QKNzSVFnsObRKGNwf0rJra14F1Hir43btR4gEB.vNfbSs.FvhfVzF3fEqrvfragQfkF4h36mOzcclgUHCwXx1qwShlOT1leaHcaUyTUwQLfqXZH8mphu27Sbb3eBgCQ3PDNDgC+hTw2+nFNI4izPul2oB.di.cb.Tq3osE0UMcqSI4w1Zrtnyc6A6w0FtVKhTZXl5gP81KKXmSOsmw5YCbiaPQxxVNvX3XSo.MSecmABkKcRuikDmxpWmVYdcvDFDsl2cWqV6TWw1UdUmHVttoc1hExn2UYs3TMFtc6lOYPNaamUwasS2QOJitmPYouZLKtausZJctlu8esdhX8qqcxW.eTIbHlEhYgXVHl0mjY82qgSz3QlEaf8.HyZx5Nt.q9RzoXa1zsYeFcK+T1Rwd3hQT6ipaqh4pTpXzPsEliipnztxnAFxkd3R20q6b+0FxxLLMHKJhhyiRFYVLcacuslgxgy2MrksztNNs5zXIQAjZooBzb8IZ2QAzbFeDKC9r4XNb.pC3fRQ91aUaop6AZr2t6UbkU+vagt+JuS9ZBxBm28MeQoXUpftWaeFoXuAQwPTrqOJ1ObiMVBjSFxIC4jgbxt5cxHQNYHmLjSFxI6p2IqAxIC4jgbxPNYW8NYMQNYHmLjSFxI6p2IiB4jgbxPNYHmrqdmLZjSFxIC4jgbxt5cxZgbxPNYHmLjS10tS1O7V.sxfMQMxoWT7hi9ZUO94H7WUSX5e4g+MqAylu6d+tW7Iu1rbyCysjihbRtX1nJzl7R0mCrG9iLQkWdbq9Y539lOSG229i1w87t+u5X2OCpm+KTOOKpm+yeO++EGgzJ2C
```


----------



## KallumS (Feb 14, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> With the new Kit generator you can set the DRY attribute for all tracks, then it will just create KITS out of the dry material.



Genius!


----------



## danwool (Feb 17, 2020)

Is 1.0.0 of PercX still the most current version? I can't find a support or my-account link on Auddict's site. Is there a way to check if I'm using the current version?


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 17, 2020)

Click the elipses (...) at the top right, then click the gear icon. The Settings window will open and it contains the version number. Current version, according to my installation is *1.1.0 Build 12462*


----------



## danwool (Feb 17, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Click the elipses (...) at the top right, then click the gear icon. The Settings window will open and it contains the version number. Current version, according to my installation is *1.1.0 Build 12462*


Mine's 1.*0*.0. Where do I get the update? The Store tab doesn't show anything downloadable. Thx!


----------



## qdr (Feb 17, 2020)

You can log into the Account: https://account.auddict.com/login/ and download PercX1.1.0 from there.
Greets!


----------



## danwool (Feb 17, 2020)

qdr said:


> You can log into the Account: https://account.auddict.com/login/ and download PercX1.1.0 from there.
> Greets!


Awesome. Thanks! Weird there's no link on the main site. I'll need to employ an old fashioned bookmark


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 17, 2020)

What's even weirder is that Auddict never sent out an email blast to their users announcing the update (at least I didn't get one). I feel sorry for owners of PercX who don't frequent forums or think to click the Store menu. 😥


----------



## danwool (Feb 17, 2020)

Anyone know if there's anything new in this version, or is it just bug fixes (not that I noticed any)? The one improvement I was hoping for (CC7 assigned to instruments or main-volume by default *or* the ability to assign a controller to the main-volume) is not there.


NekujaK said:


> I feel sorry for owners of PercX who don't frequent forums or think to click the Store menu. 😥


The Store doesn't even show the update. It can only be accessed via account link.


----------



## proxima (Feb 17, 2020)

danwool said:


> Anyone know if there's anything new in this version, or is it just bug fixes (not that I noticed any)? The one improvement I was hoping for (CC7 assigned to instruments or main-volume by default *or* the ability to assign a controller to the main-volume) is not there. The Store doesn't even show the update. It can only be accessed via account link.


I think the kit generator is a new feature, and it's really fun to play with.


----------



## danwool (Feb 17, 2020)

proxima said:


> I think the kit generator is a new feature, and it's really fun to play with.


Oh, my. That is a very cool new feature! I'm sure glad I asked about the update!


----------



## mgnoatto (Feb 17, 2020)

Is there a way to trigger the loops back to the beginning each time I play the key of that loop? If not it would be nice to have it


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 17, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Is there a way to trigger the loops back to the beginning each time I play the key of that loop? If not it would be nice to have it


Isn't that the default behavior? When I press a key the loop starts at the beginning. If I release and press again, it starts at the beginning again. Maybe there's a setting that determines this behavior, but I haven't found one 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mgnoatto (Feb 17, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Isn't that the default behavior? When I press a key the loop starts at the beginning. If I release and press again, it starts at the beginning again. Maybe there's a setting that determines this behavior, but I haven't found one 🤷‍♂️


I would want to reset the start of only one loop, with all the others playing. I know that I can achieve this with two instances of PercX, but it would be cool to have everything in the same one


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 17, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> I would want to reset the start of only one loop, with all the others playing. I know that I can achieve this with two instances of PercX, but it would be cool to have everything in the same one


Ah, I see. One way to do this would be to render the loop to a WAV file, and insert it on the DAW timeline at the places you want it to play. It's a workaround, but it will do the job.


----------



## danwool (Feb 17, 2020)

The best way to do this, of course, would be to have the ability to drag MIDI files of the loops to your DAW ala RMX, among others. I believe Auddict said somewhere earlier in this thread that might try to make that happen in the future....it would sort of undermine their DAW within a DAW model for PercX, but it would sure be great for users.


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 18, 2020)

> I would want to reset the start of only one loop, with all the others playing. I know that I can achieve this with two instances of PercX, but it would be cool to have everything in the same one



By default, all 16 tracks of one PercX instance are synced so you can change the "arrangement" while the loop plays and it keeps the master timing.

What you're asking is basically an option to "desync" them so you can play them individually, which is a sensible request. We'll look into it.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 18, 2020)

Finally decided to jump on this and very happy that buying, installing and downloading, even if kind of strange and ...... yes, strange..... worked at last. But while trying to load in my daw I get this:





Any ideas on this ?

First try I am wondering a bit about the drum map cause I got not many matches with existing midi track, does it have anything to do with general midi or adepts any other common mapping ?


----------



## d.healey (Feb 18, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Any ideas on this ?


What audio driver are you using?

The issue has been brought up on the HISE forum recently too - https://forum.hise.audio/topic/2340/wrong-buffer-size/5


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 18, 2020)

Win 10, the driver of my creative soundblaster card, no problem ever with any other vst2/vst3 so far with this driver settings (not even with Hexeract....) and never seen this message before. DAW is Mixcraft 9 Pro.

The problem could be solved if I set the driver to 48 but normally I am fine with the 44 so I really dont want to change that for one plugin.


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 18, 2020)

You need to switch the buffer size, not the samplerate. Any multiple of 8 is fine.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 18, 2020)

Strange, I am at work now so I can only look at it in the evening but I am nearly sure that my buffer size was 512 (or maybe 1024 but no skewed size) so that should not cause any problem. And strange that changing the samplerate fixed the problem, but I will have a look in the evening.


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 18, 2020)

The error message says 441 samples which is the unfortunate default for non ASIO drivers because it‘s exaclty 10ms and if you switch to 48kHz it will be 480 samples which is fine.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 19, 2020)

I see the problem now but still dont understand why no other vst has any problem with this.

I use the core driver from Mixcraft 9 Pro "Core Audio Wave RT" which gives me the best results but has the problem that it is not possible to change any settings, not even the latency seconds and this is set to 20 which might cause the problems. I have now set it to "exclusive mode" there I can change the settings and set it to 24 ms that seems to work but this way I wont have any audio in any other application while daw is running.


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 19, 2020)

Without going to much into detail, the reason why PercX requires a multiple of 8 is because it downsamples the entire modulation signal system by eight and interpolates the values so basically every envelope or CC modulator uses 8x less CPU. The tradeoff is that it requires the incoming audio buffers to be a multiple of 8 or you get some weird leftovers at the end of each buffer. 

However I never ever heard of a case where a non-8 buffer size is being chosen except for when the user doesn't care or know and this terrible default of 441 samples is being used so this error message is my attempt of nudging the user into a sensible buffer size that your CPU will love (and I didn't even mention SSE optimisations which also requires multiples of 4 / 8)...

Why don't you use ASIO? It's by far the best driver option on Windows in my experience and even if you don't have a native ASIO driver, the ASIO4ALL driver works perfectly.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 19, 2020)

> Why don't you use ASIO? It's by far the best driver option on Windows in my experience and even if you don't have a native ASIO driver, the ASIO4ALL driver works perfectly.



In all other daw I usually use the ASIO4All but in my actual system configuration with Mixcraft 9 Pro (which is my main daw at the moment, it simply works best for my needs) the "native" core audio driver really seems to be the one working best so far. That might have to do with my Creative SoundBlaster AudigyRX soundcard or whatever.

Think I will have to tryout a little with different settings, problem understood. I am a little afraid that with the 48 Hz with the standard core audio driver which works with PercX I might get problems with other VST/Kontakt cause so far I always used the 44 HZ settings and never had any problems before.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 19, 2020)

Very curious how folks like the sound quality of this compared to something like LAMP or Saga or Strikeforce? Of course, this is a pattern-based product and those are not, but this also has multi-sampled recordings of individual hits I believe.


----------



## danwool (Feb 19, 2020)

Sorry, I don't own LAMP, Saga, or Strikeforce, but I will say PercX is a good companion to those who own Damage, HZP, Stormdrum, RMX and Action Strikes like me. PercX doesn't step on those library and has sound quality equal to or better than each of those. I will say if you're looking for nuanced, real sounding percussion I wouldn't try to use PercX to fool anyone into thinking the performances were live recordings (especially solo percussion). PercX excels in realm of the big and the weird and the creative, but not realism as some other libraries do. The engine is amazing though and innovative. I can see it developing into being able sound more realistic.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 19, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Very curious how folks like the sound quality of this compared to something like LAMP or Saga or Strikeforce? Of course, this is a pattern-based product and those are not, but this also has multi-sampled recordings of individual hits I believe.



Don't have Saga...LAMP to me is sonically terrific, best percussion lib audio wise, Strikeforce gets a lot of use here too and sounds great but Perc X is the easiest to use, has the most variety and in a track with any of those easily will hold it's sonic ground, you won't need it any better...great sound.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 21, 2020)

Bought the full package and initial reaction is this sounds great! Could be exactly what I was hoping for!


----------



## lucor (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm probably a bit dense, but how the hell do you delete notes in the 'Edit' tab? I tried about every mouse modifier combinations I could think of plus pressing the X and Backspace keys (+ Modifier keys) but nothing works. I don't have a delete key on my Macbook, does that one work maybe?


----------



## Sid Francis (Feb 24, 2020)

on PC that one works, yes.


----------



## chrisboy (Feb 24, 2020)

Fn+Backspace is Delete. Or since the newest update, also ‚E‘ for erase


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 21, 2020)

And here goes another Auddict "special intro prize".....






PercX: The Most Advanced Virtual Percussion Instrument


500+ drum instruments with multiple Round Robin variations. Auto-generate entirely new arrangements with the click of a button. Available as VST, AU, Standalone




www.auddict.com





How many weeks it took ? 2 ? 3 ?

Please just stop kidding your serious customers this way.

All Auddict products have been on regular 50 % sale so THIS is the REAL prize: 50 % off.

Maybe I only be angry with myself after all this Hexeract troubles I trusted them again with this intro sale.

But I think I have learned now: dont EVER trust Auddict again in ANYTHING. Especially not in any "intro" or whatever prices....


----------



## isu89 (Mar 21, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> And here goes another Auddict "special intro prize".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how you can feel betrayed by that, but ok, if that makes you feel better! 

If I was a small business like Auddict I'd be freaking out right now in this global environment "pre harsh Recession" or whatever it is that comes up.. Can't blame anyone for trying to keep their company afloat.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 21, 2020)

isu89: Agree in general if this is the cause. And if it was this special time only, but the story is much longer and spans over years. Its just the usual behaviour of this company and I just dont agree with this. Not more, not less. And "small" might be very stretchy these days where no one knows what will happen but its not that one-guy-try-to-survive company.


----------



## richardt4520 (Mar 21, 2020)

I just take it as a typical sales tactic. Lots of companies do it and I for one, appreciate the fact that they didn't sell it at their MSRP when I bought it. At the price they're selling it at, I think it's a steal. It's the best percussion bed library I've ever owned, and I've spent a lot more on lesser ones.


----------



## W Ackerman (Mar 21, 2020)

richardt4520 said:


> I just take it as a typical sales tactic. Lots of companies do it and I for one, appreciate the fact that they didn't sell it at their MSRP when I bought it. At the price they're selling it at, I think it's a steal. It's the best percussion bed library I've ever owned, and I've spent a lot more on lesser ones.


Totally agree. And even though my 2020 production budget is pretty much a fiction now given the current events, I would seriously consider buying more PercX kits should they be introduced. Not sure I can say that about any other instrument or library.


----------



## richardt4520 (Mar 21, 2020)

W Ackerman said:


> Totally agree. And even though my 2020 production budget is pretty much a fiction now given the current events, I would seriously consider buying more PercX kits should they be introduced. Not sure I can say that about any other instrument or library.


+1!


----------



## cqd (Mar 21, 2020)

It would be better if any new kits were free if you have the full version though, obviously..


----------



## W Ackerman (Mar 21, 2020)

cqd said:


> It would be better if any new kits were free if you have the full version though, obviously..



I think the business model was clear from the beginning - that there would be a charge for additional collections. These aren't free to develop, so I don't expect them to be free to the customer.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 21, 2020)

I would freely pay a normal fee if there were kits with more variation in Sound....less epic, more natural


----------



## W Ackerman (Mar 21, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> I would freely pay a normal fee if there were kits with more variation in Sound....less epic, more natural


I would definitely buy a Latin percussion collection


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 21, 2020)

For example... indian would also be nice ...


----------



## Ray Diosity (Apr 20, 2020)

Need some help. New to PercX. I can't seem to delete a note I've drawn while in edit mode. the manual says just use the delete key, but that closes edit mode. What am I missing?


----------



## Ray Diosity (Apr 20, 2020)

Ray Diosity said:


> Need some help. New to PercX. I can't seem to delete a note I've drawn while in edit mode. the manual says just use the delete key, but that closes edit mode. What am I missing?


Nevermind. Cntrl + Delete does it.


----------



## Ralle58 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi all, sorry for that, I think, stupid question, but how do I open PercX in Logic??
Thx in advance, Ralle


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 30, 2020)

Ralle58 said:


> Hi all, sorry for that, I think, stupid question, but how do I open PercX in Logic??
> Thx in advance, Ralle


If one doesn't already exist, you'll need to create a Software Instrument (menu Track - New Tracks...).
Then, click on Inst (Input) - AU Instruments - Auddict - PercX.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 3, 2020)

Very late to this particular party. Looks and sounds great, some really excellent ideas here. A few first-timer questions, I've done a bit of a search but sorry if they're a bit obvious.

1. Midi export. This one is critical imo. Pattern generators and editors are wonderful for building grooves, but I always want to get it into the DAW at some stage when it comes to working across a whole cue / song. So I'd look to a feature where a single drag and drop from the viewable interface to the DAW as a pre-requisite.

I see its under consideration as a possible feature. I also see the issues around pre-roll, hope that a workable solution can be found.

2. Keyboard layout. Maybe I missed this, but it seems bizarre to me that loops and instruments are either / or. Is there a future possibility for having the pattern keyswitches where they are and instruments mapped over the two octaves above?

As I see it now, it looks like 95% of a stunningly good product. But from bitter experience I know a product is only as good as its weakest links.

Thanks.

PS - I would have asked this on the Auddict Forum, but there was no way to register without automatically subscribing to the newsletter. Sorry to be an ass, but that's total rubbish and I think under GDPR illegal.


----------



## x-dfo (May 10, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Very late to this particular party. Looks and sounds great, some really excellent ideas here. A few first-timer questions, I've done a bit of a search but sorry if they're a bit obvious.
> 
> 1. Midi export. This one is critical imo. Pattern generators and editors are wonderful for building grooves, but I always want to get it into the DAW at some stage when it comes to working across a whole cue / song. So I'd look to a feature where a single drag and drop from the viewable interface to the DAW as a pre-requisite.
> 
> ...



As an owner I totally agree with these - I'd also like the time signature noted in the kit name. Oh and automatable bpm!


----------



## Vita Et Musica (May 12, 2020)

So... for some reason I'm just getting this. This thing is just stupid good. And at the price... I feel shame.


----------



## chrisboy (May 13, 2020)

> I would have asked this on the Auddict Forum, but there was no way to register without automatically subscribing to the newsletter. Sorry to be an ass, but that's total rubbish and I think under GDPR illegal.



Do you mean this message?






This sounds weird, but it isn't talking about the actual Auddict newsletter, but rather just forum specific stuff (if there's some maintenance ahead or if you enable email notification about new threads and whatnot). I'll double check with the web team, but since the forum runs its own database we would have to go extra steps to lure these people into the official newsletter which I am pretty sure we didn't.



> Oh and automatable bpm!



Do you mean automatable as in assignable to a CTRL knob? Because otherwise you can just automate your DAW tempo and sync it to it...


----------



## evilantal (May 13, 2020)

I see it's 50% off at the moment.
Ayone know till when the sale lasts?


----------



## KallumS (May 13, 2020)

evilantal said:


> I see it's 50% off at the moment.
> Ayone know till when the sale lasts?



I think it's been 50% off since it launched.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 13, 2020)

As all the auddict stuff is 50 % off for years now I would wonder if this will ever go back to "real" prize....


----------



## evilantal (May 13, 2020)

KallumS said:


> I think it's been 50% off since it launched.



Thanks! Been weighing this vs Drumatic Creator...


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 13, 2020)

I would think hard to compare the two on any level (content, technology, general concept). I have some In Session Audio libraries (all great, rock solid, great new ideas, great programming, great support ALL the time not just every once in a while...) but not this one. Auddict has some great ideas and this one has lots of content with komplete drums and patterns.....I really would see this two more complement each other.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 13, 2020)

evilantal said:


> Thanks! Been weighing this vs Drumatic Creator...





KarlHeinz said:


> I would think hard to compare the two on any level (content, technology, general concept). .... I really would see this two more complement each other.


For more on this comparison, see





__





InSession Drumatic Creator vs. Auddict PercX


If anyone has tried both InSession Drumatic Creator and Auddict PercX, please compare and contrast them. In particular, if I already have PercX and like it, how much would Drumatic Creator add to my cinematic percussion toolkit? Thanks in advance!



vi-control.net


----------



## muadgil (May 17, 2020)

Hi
A little question to owners of PercX. I'm very tempted by this library, but in every walkthroughs, demos etc... there's always that big thick reverb. Is it backed with the samples, or can you suppress it and use what you want?


----------



## Sid Francis (May 17, 2020)

half and half... some samples are dry and some are very very wet and you can not change the latter.
Also one of my complaints in this library but I get away with using the drier ones


----------



## Living Fossil (May 17, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> half and half... some samples are dry and some are very very wet and you can not change the latter.
> Also one of my complaints in this library but I get away with using the drier ones



I would recommend to use a transient designer on these sounds, if possible one that has some options of frequency selective operation.
Both, Izotope's 3 band transient shaper (part of Neutron3) and Boz Digital's Transgressor 2 would be well suited for this task.


----------



## chrisboy (May 17, 2020)

You might also use the inbuilt AHDSR envelope with a sustain at about -6 to -9 dB and a short decay - while it's not a "natural" sound it sounds way better than a transient designer, because the transient designer can only operate on the sum and causes pumping while the envelopes operate on voice level.


----------



## Living Fossil (May 17, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> You might also use the inbuilt AHDSR envelope with a sustain at about -6 to -9 dB and a short decay - while it's not a "natural" sound it sounds way better than a transient designer, because the transient designer can only operate on the sum and causes pumping while the envelopes operate on voice level.



The specifically mentioned transient designers don't cause any pumping if you set them up correctly, because they work either in multiband or frequency selective.

But of course, what you write is true for one band t.d.-s... 
(And in fact, using an Envelope instead of a compressor etc. is often the best way...)


----------



## Living Fossil (May 17, 2020)

@chrisboy :
i'll just add a screenshot with a possible (quickly dialed in) setting in Transgressor 2, that would help against an overdose of wetness:

As you see, this setting doesn't touch the attack of the sound, nor the sustain _per se._
However, it cuts the lows and the highs of the sustained portion.
So you will have a sound that feels natural, since a relevant part of the sound's body remains intact, while the critcal parts (that cause mud and the impression of wetness) are turned down.


----------



## peladio (May 17, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> As all the auddict stuff is 50 % off for years now I would wonder if this will ever go back to "real" prize....



Hexeract's intro will end any day now..


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 17, 2020)




----------



## muadgil (May 17, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> half and half... some samples are dry and some are very very wet and you can not change the latter.
> Also one of my complaints in this library but I get away with using the drier ones


Thanks for your input Sid.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 17, 2020)

I tried again yesterday: indeed you can also take away a lot of the roominess if you adapt the adsr envelope of the tracks in question. Makes a big difference. Funnily enough when I created some random sets the first three were absolutely dry


----------



## chrisboy (May 18, 2020)

If dry is what you‘re after, there is a special attribute filter in the track settings for that


----------



## mgnoatto (May 18, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> If dry is what you‘re after, there is a special attribute filter in the track settings for that


which track settings? "shaping"? can you be more specific? I didn't find it. Thanks!


----------



## chrisboy (May 18, 2020)

Click on the TRACK FILTER label, then set the ATTRIBUTES to the right (they come in pairs but if you set more than two, the selection will get VERY repetitive).


----------



## mgnoatto (May 18, 2020)

chrisboy said:


> Click on the TRACK FILTER label, then set the ATTRIBUTES to the right (they come in pairs but if you set more than two, the selection will get VERY repetitive).


Oh yeah, that I got it, I though you said there was some kind of track filter to remove reverb from the samples. Thanks!


----------



## Sulblk (May 21, 2020)

I am extremly interested in this library. Does the sale for PercX have an end date? Thanks guys.


----------



## KallumS (May 21, 2020)

Sulblk said:


> I am extremly interested in this library. Does the sale for PercX have an end date? Thanks guys.



The intro sale will end with the heat death of the universe.


----------



## Sulblk (May 21, 2020)

KallumS said:


> The intro sale will end with the heat death of the universe.


LOL...Thanks much


----------



## Theodor Andrews (May 30, 2020)

PercX is by far the greatest percussion library I've ever used. Beside all the ordinary car chasing sounds you can get finest ritual drums. The randomize function is excellent. 
I've used PercX in this little track here.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi there, recently bought PercX and loving it, however I had some issues and errors during installation so I had to reinstall the PercX app and the core kit samples. I've reinstalled it now and it's working fine, and managed to install all of the other kits, but I don't have the core kits anymore as I had to delete them during the dodgy install, and there isn't an option to re-download them on the store section on the app. Any other way I can redownload the core kits?


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 25, 2020)

This part of the vsti is really not so well thought through. I had also initial problems when I bought it...:-(


----------



## Fab974 (Jun 27, 2020)

For those who want, I composed a small demo of PercX on YouTube. Here is the link :


----------



## slidemasterx (Jul 23, 2020)

I just got PercX. The download also stopped at the Achilles kit like some of you here. How did you fix it? Did you have to delete some files and redownload?


----------



## mgnoatto (Aug 19, 2020)

New Update 1.2.0 Can't find the changelog but now you can MIDI drop and a few more things!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 19, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> New Update 1.2.0 Can't find the changelog but now you can MIDI drop and a few more things!


Exactly where do you find the update on their site?

Thanks

.


----------



## mgnoatto (Aug 19, 2020)

Jack Weaver said:


> Exactly where do you find the update on their site?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> .


I got it in the plugin, on the logo (up-left) there was a red circle, clicked there and got the update


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks mgnoatto, I haven't used it for a while so I had forgotten that!

.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks, I have missed that one too and it is really a great update, one of the most requested features with midi drag and drop  . And at first look it seems very well done (after I found out that I dont have to drag the "midi drag and drop" button but the BIG ones right from that one ).

Wonder why they did not post it in here, but thats the other side from Auddict (here and gone....).

But really big thanks for this one, the second BIG update already after the kit randomizer


----------



## dylanmixer (Aug 19, 2020)

This is an old thread, but I just saw this pop up so thought I would chime in and say that this is one of the best sample library purchases I've ever made. Fresh and original. Thanks guys!


----------



## x-dfo (Aug 19, 2020)

the DAW midi clip resume is a big feature I wanted as well, much appreciated


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 19, 2020)

I didn't get an email about the updated version, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gary Williamson (Aug 20, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I didn't get an email about the updated version, but thanks for the heads up!


same here, funny they do not email the owners about an update, oh well, gotta keep an eye out for the red dot I guess.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 23, 2020)

I am at work now and cant open it but as far as I remember:

- you have to open the edit tab
- then click on the small "midi drag and drop" button below on the far left
- this kind of activates something
- then you have the two BIG buttons right from that small button
- you can drag this (when they are activated and not greyed out) big buttons to your daw

I have overseen the big ones at first and its a little click-and-try till I got it working.

Hope that helps


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks Karl Heinz, you probably answered my question before I deleted it again..  I found out myself, I just was in the wrong menue. I thought I could do it with the lanes themselves somehow...


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 24, 2020)

No problem, glad you got it working


----------



## Rich4747 (Sep 28, 2020)

anyone try the new midi drag feature, or midi generator?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Sep 28, 2020)

The drag feature yes. not the generator yet. I had to look around a bit to figure out how the midi drag works. 
- Load a kit
- Double click on a pattern to get in the midi editor
- at the bottom, click on the Drag icon (1)
- then at the bottom right (3), select which part(s) you're interested (press CTRL to select multiple parts)
- then drag from the Midi Pattern Clip section (2) in PercX to your DAW track. 




then you should have all the midi notes available for any other samples. Works great actually.


----------



## Rich4747 (Sep 28, 2020)

thanks Grizz thats very helpful


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes, thanks from here too, I totally missed the part with the "real" midi patterns and only dragged the trigger pattern.


----------



## YanJ (Oct 22, 2020)

Why did you send a message to [email protected]? I need you to solve the problem. No one responded! Do you only sell, not after-sales? I am very angry, it has been a week!


----------



## YanJ (Oct 22, 2020)

I clicked on https://account.auddict.com/products/percx/, entered the account password, and clicked to download directly, and 403 Forbidden appeared. I have tried many browsers, and the login is successful, and 403 Forbidden will appear when I click it. Can't download now!


----------



## YanJ (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## proxima (Oct 22, 2020)

YanJ said:


> I clicked on https://account.auddict.com/products/percx/, entered the account password, and clicked to download directly, and 403 Forbidden appeared. I have tried many browsers, and the login is successful, and 403 Forbidden will appear when I click it. Can't download now!


Works for me. It's possible your IP address is blocked by the distribution provider they use.


----------



## YanJ (Oct 22, 2020)

proxima said:


> Works for me. It's possible your IP address is blocked by the distribution provider they use.


Send them messages and never reply! there has never been!I really want to ask them how to solve this problem! Someone posted this question on their forum, but there was no reply!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 23, 2020)

Have you tried sending a pm to the guys from them here in the thread ? One is chrisboy I think, the other you will have to look if I remember right there was someone else from auddict in the thread who posted the videos and so on. But thats auddict: here with great TATA if they have something new and then gone as quick as they have come :-(. I feel with you.


----------



## YanJ (Oct 23, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Have you tried sending a pm to the guys from them here in the thread ? One is chrisboy I think, the other you will have to look if I remember right there was someone else from auddict in the thread who posted the videos and so on. But thats auddict: here with great TATA if they have something new and then gone as quick as they have come :-(. I feel with you.


I sent a lot of messages to their Email, many days! There has been no reply!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 23, 2020)

Was just an idea, of course they should react on emails, but maybe if they have a look in the thread from time to time.....its "chrisboy" as I thought and the other one of course simply "auddict" for pm, maybe just give it a try.


----------



## munician (Oct 23, 2020)

The demos sound good but soo Taiko/BigDrum/cinematic heavy - are there lighter percussion loops as well? Almost all music I write is under film dialogue, so I need a lot of the shaker/hihat /small percussion variety, no matter if electronic or "real"...


----------



## richardt4520 (Oct 23, 2020)

munician said:


> The demos sound good but soo Taiko/BigDrum/cinematic heavy - are there lighter percussion loops as well? Almost all music I write is under film dialogue, so I need a lot of the shaker/hihat /small percussion variety, no matter if electronic or "real"...


The loops are composed of multiple loops so many times light, clicky loops are part of the big thunderous ones as well. You just mute the big drums. Or even cooler (to me anyway) you can lock the patterns of the epic style drums, and change the instrument playing the pattern to a much lighter instrument. Once you get the hang of it, it feels like an endless source of loops that can quickly be altered to work at any dynamic level, or with just about any mix density. It's just really fast to work with.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 11, 2020)

Sorry to dredge this up from last month, but how are we supposed to get more information on the expansions to PercX? I'm on the PercX page and it's great and all, but there is very little information on the expansions or really the overall content. Sure there's one audio demo for each expansion. What instruments are there? How much content? There's a brief description of each and then 'buy/get' buttons. Very little to base a $50 decision on. Any insights from users on the expansions?


----------



## proxima (Nov 11, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> Sorry to dredge this up from last month, but how are we supposed to get more information on the expansions to PercX? I'm on the PercX page and it's great and all, but there is very little information on the expansions or really the overall content. Sure there's one audio demo for each expansion. What instruments are there? How much content? There's a brief description of each and then 'buy/get' buttons. Very little to base a $50 decision on. Any insights from users on the expansions?


Good question. Each expansion has nearly as many presets as the core package, and each seems to add its own samples as well. My own impression is that learning the PercX interface is really valuable only with a substantial underlying set of sounds. I wouldn't buy the $100 core package, I'd either spend $150 to get the whole thing or not get it at all. I think it's a fantastic package, albeit overshadowed by the 900 lb gorilla of Damage 2 in the perc arena, though they are pretty different.

Also, it's perpetually on sale for the prices they are now.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 11, 2020)

proxima said:


> Good question. Each expansion has nearly as many presets as the core package, and each seems to add its own samples as well. My own impression is that learning the PercX interface is really valuable only with a substantial underlying set of sounds. I wouldn't buy the $100 core package, I'd either spend $150 to get the whole thing or not get it at all. I think it's a fantastic package, albeit overshadowed by the 900 lb gorilla of Damage 2 in the perc arena, though they are pretty different.
> 
> Also, it's perpetually on sale for the prices they are now.



Thank you! It's compelling even though the interface scares me. Maybe if Youtube hadn't gone down I'd have seen how the various expansions are.

Good to know it's permanently on sale! I actually have Damage 1 & 2, plus APE and CinePerc, and I've been looking for one more type of library - pure trailer type percussion, bordering on synthetic sounding, heavily processed but not in a "damaged" way, huge without being loud and in your face. I was surprised that Damage 2 went the opposite direction, though I love it. From what I can tell, Strikeforce, Ferrum, and PercX seem to focus on this sound I'm looking for. Surprisingly, 8dio doesn't seem to have anything that fits nicely into this category.

Strikeforce is expensive and never on sale, with a lot of overlap with what I have. Hard to justify the price in my case.

Ferrum is expensive and a lot of the content you're paying for is, as you would expect, metals. When I'm more into the hits. Again makes it harder to stomach the price... intro price was $250!

PercX seems like it might focus on what I'm looking for, I just hope that it's usable..?

Do you know of anything else that fits into this sonic category?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 11, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> PercX seems like it might focus on what I'm looking for, I just hope that it's usable..?
> 
> Do you know of anything else that fits into this sonic category?


Take a look at Drumatic Creator by In Session.

I think PercX is okay, but I don't use it as often as other percussion libraries, like Drumatic. My biggest problem with PercX is the inconsistency of the samples - some are recorded really wet, others dry. The other thing is, I find I have to think too hard when dealing with the UI, which although is rich with options and functionality, is quirky and uses a lot of non-standard conventions. It gets in the way of my creative flow. But that's just me.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 11, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Take a look at Drumatic Creator by In Session.
> 
> I think PercX is okay, but I don't use it as often as other percussion libraries, like Drumatic. My biggest problem with PercX is the inconsistency of the samples - some are recorded really wet, others dry. The other thing is, I find I have to think too hard when dealing with the UI, which although is rich with options and functionality, is quirky and uses a lot of non-standard conventions. It gets in the way of my creative flow. But that's just me.



I actually have Drumatic! I like it a lot, but it still falls on the more natural sounding side of things. I love the expansions they came out with.

Really good heads up on the inconsistencies. We may be after different sounds with our percussion but inconsistent samples is a problem no matter what.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 11, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> I actually have Drumatic! I like it a lot, but it still falls on the more natural sounding side of things. I love the expansions they came out with.
> 
> Really good heads up on the inconsistencies. We may be after different sounds with our percussion but inconsistent samples is a problem no matter what.


Fair enough. Keep in mind, with a bit of processing, the most organic drum samples can be made to sound "hyped". But for some punchy out-of-the-box sounds that are less organic, you might take a look at Barrage by Hidden Path.






BARRAGE | Kontakt


Cinematic film and tv scoring virtual percussion instrument for Kontakt




www.hiddenpathaudio.com


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 11, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Fair enough. Keep in mind, with a bit of processing, the most organic drum samples can be made to sound "hyped". But for some punchy out-of-the-box sounds that are less organic, you might take a look at Barrage by Hidden Path.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool! Yeah I'm coming around to the idea of just making some patches for myself and being done with it. It might take less time than all this anxious research


----------



## danwool (Apr 15, 2022)

Anyone know the status of PercX? No updates for a couple years. I emailed support to ask if a UB version was in the works. The got back to me promptly to say they’d look into it (which is kind of a weird response coming from support), but have not heard back. PercX is an amazing plugin I’d hate for it to be abandoned.


----------



## Paul Owen (Apr 15, 2022)

danwool said:


> Anyone know the status of PercX? No updates for a couple years. I emailed support to ask if a UB version was in the works. The got back to me promptly to say they’d look into it (which is kind of a weird response coming from support), but have not heard back. PercX is an amazing plugin I’d hate for it to be abandoned.


You won't need to look too hard in this forum to see that quite a few peeps have issues with Auddict and their lackluster customer support. I wouldn't count on an update happening any time soon.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 15, 2022)

danwool said:


> a UB version


I'm not familiar with this abbreviation. What is a UB version? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 15, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm not familiar with this abbreviation. What is a UB version? Thanks in advance!


Universal binary (Apple Silicone).


----------



## dylanmixer (Apr 15, 2022)

It's disappointing, really. I actually really love this plugin and think it has a ton of potential. I was looking forward to a lot expansions for it.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 15, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> It's disappointing, really. I actually really love this plugin and think it has a ton of potential. I was looking forward to a lot expansions for it.


It could of been a contender!!!1

Agreed! When it initially came out I hoped they would release the authoring tools so we could make our own stuff. Oh well.


----------



## danwool (Apr 15, 2022)

I concur. PerX has some really innovative features. I remember thinking that if they kept developing it, Spectrasonics might as well not bother with RMX 2.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 15, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> It's disappointing, really. I actually really love this plugin and think it has a ton of potential. I was looking forward to a lot expansions for it.


If I recall correctly, they did release two expansions. Together with the packs that come with it, there is quite a bit of variety available. But, yes, more would be even better.

I agree with everyone who has commented on how promising PercX was -- and I think still is.


----------



## danwool (Apr 15, 2022)

Yes, time will tell. We can’t be certain PercX is done. Auddict started this this thread, way back when. Maybe they’ll chime in with an update.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 15, 2022)

I basically gave up on them. Hexeract is another Auddict product which looks promising but no updates at all for years. Sad.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 15, 2022)

I stoppd using it because of its shortcomings: baked in reverb in a lot of loops that is mostly annoying if you do NOT look for THAT sound. And modeling it to your own taste with the built in mini sequencer is really a mess. The sound was very promising but it definitly needs a 2.0.


----------



## Digivolt (Apr 16, 2022)

danwool said:


> Anyone know the status of PercX? No updates for a couple years. I emailed support to ask if a UB version was in the works. The got back to me promptly to say they’d look into it (which is kind of a weird response coming from support), but have not heard back. PercX is an amazing plugin I’d hate for it to be abandoned.


I know it's a commercial thread but from everything read on Auddict I wouldn't expect an update apart from possibly a new expansion. They seem to be currently working on a new piano right now though so I wouldn't hold out hopes for anything new for percx, I think it's now abandonware like most everything else of theirs


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 16, 2022)

FWIW, I noticed Auddict actually posted something new here recently.

Edit: last monday.





__





We're BACK! OUT NOW: The Dorian Marko Piano (50% Off Opening Sale)


We at Auddict have worked tirelessly over the past couple of years recording, re-recording, producing, adjusting and finally perfecting this fabulous new virtual grand piano - a VST recorded with pianist Dorian Marko's very own golden-era Steinway D concert grand piano. Presenting the Dorian...




vi-control.net





So they seem to only post commercial messages. I have not seen other types of interactions (like support related ones).


----------



## Mystic (Apr 16, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> FWIW, I noticed Auddict actually posted something new here recently.
> 
> Edit: last monday.
> 
> ...


Round and round we go with this company. They did exactly the same with PercX as I predicted they would which was the same as they did with Hexeract. I expect the same will be true with the new piano. Damn shame, really.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 16, 2022)

Mystic said:


> Round and round we go with this company. They did exactly the same with PercX as I predicted they would which was the same as they did with Hexeract. I expect the same will be true with the new piano. Damn shame, really.




I almost feel out of place commenting about all of this but I guess I can say after seeing this pattern repeatedly has left me in a state of curiosity because Auddict seem to have great ideas with libraries but never address or update or seemingly finish anything that the customers feel needs work. 
As interesting as some of the releases are after seeing this repeatedly I have never purchased any of their libraries.


----------



## proxima (Apr 16, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Universal binary (Apple Silicone).


How well does PercX work in Rosetta?

I do get the general notion that Rosetta is unlikely to be around indefinitely. I know PercX was built on HISE, but I have no idea what HISE support on Apple Silicone looks like right now. 

I'm still a fan of the product, and appreciated the updates that Auddict did do (midi export). Honestly though this is an under-appreciated benefit of Kontakt libraries, which generally don't need to be updated by their original builders, though I do have a few odd libraries that have weird UI problems in K6.


----------



## danwool (Apr 16, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I almost feel out of place commenting about all of this but I guess I can say after seeing this pattern repeatedly has left me in a state of curiosity because Auddict seem to have great ideas with libraries but never address or update or seemingly finish anything that the customers feel needs work.
> As interesting as some of the releases are after seeing this repeatedly I have never purchased any of their libraries.


When you put it that way it almost sounds like a strategy. No doubt updating products doesn't bring in much money, while launching them does (assuming they're worthwhile to begin with). ....but then again, developing them in the first place must *cost* money. I just don't get it.


----------



## danwool (Apr 16, 2022)

proxima said:


> How well does PercX work in Rosetta?
> 
> I do get the general notion that Rosetta is unlikely to be around indefinitely. I know PercX was built on HISE, but I have no idea what HISE support on Apple Silicone looks like right now.
> 
> I'm still a fan of the product, and appreciated the updates that Auddict did do (midi export). Honestly though this is an under-appreciated benefit of Kontakt libraries, which generally don't need to be updated by their original builders, though I do have a few odd libraries that have weird UI problems in K6.


A-Okay in Rosetta here, but with future-proofing in mind, I'm far less likely to commit plugins to projects if I don't think the plugin has a future, and will make projects inaccessible down the line. ...especially when I have several other stellar percussion libraries to choose from.


----------



## chrisboy (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi everybody,

adding M1 support to PercX is on our TODO list but the Rosetta version works just fine (probably too fine) so I admit I dragged it out a little, it's just now that now more and more hosts run natively in M1 so the pressure on plugins to be native M1 gets bigger. I'm using PercX myself regularly on a MacBook Air M1, but I'm using Ableton 10 that runs under Rosetta so my perception of reality might be a bit skewed and everybody else already uses native M1 hosts...

HISE does support M1 since over a year now but there is a bit of codebase migration + testing involved in order to publish the PercX M1 update.

> never address or update or seemingly finish

That's simply not true. We've fixed a lot of bugs and added convenient features to increase the usability (mostly with the sample download system), added MIDI Drag and drop export with version 1.1 which was a highly requested feature and the KIT generator which adds tons of creative input with a click of a button. The Raw Kits expansion brought a few new features that are important for drum kits (choke logic, MIDI note remapping) etc.

It's just that since then it's pretty smooth sailing on the customer feature request front, apart from the M1 compatibility which we'll address.


----------



## proxima (Apr 17, 2022)

danwool said:


> When you put it that way it almost sounds like a strategy. No doubt updating products doesn't bring in much money, while launching them does (assuming they're worthwhile to begin with). ....but then again, developing them in the first place must *cost* money. I just don't get it.


Just don't buy products based on promised future updates. PercX was worth the money for me when I bought it, and so the point update we got later was just a nice bonus. Is it for everyone, or is it as deep as some (more expensive) competition? No. But Even after getting Damage 2, I find myself turning to PercX sometimes for some easy inspiration and mixing/matching.

I just wish they didn't have perpetual, misleading "sales". Though it doesn't take too much searching around here to see that the sale doesn't mean anything. And what I see on the website now doesn't give any misleading indications about when it'll end.

Sounds like we'll get native Apple Silicone support, helping to ensure its longevity for years to come.


----------



## danwool (Apr 17, 2022)

chrisboy said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> adding M1 support to PercX is on our TODO list but the Rosetta version works just fine (probably too fine) so I admit I dragged it out a little, it's just now that now more and more hosts run natively in M1 so the pressure on plugins to be native M1 gets bigger. I'm using PercX myself regularly on a MacBook Air M1, but I'm using Ableton 10 that runs under Rosetta so my perception of reality might be a bit skewed and everybody else already uses native M1 hosts...
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding chrisboy. I was hoping Auddict (with whom you're associated I assume) would chime in. I'm glad to hear PercX will be getting an update. As you can see there's a lot of love for the instrument here. The added features you mention were huge and very welcome, but came relatively quickly after the launch, which may have set up expectations. We look forward to seeing what happens next with PercX.


----------



## dylanmixer (Apr 18, 2022)

chrisboy said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> adding M1 support to PercX is on our TODO list but the Rosetta version works just fine (probably too fine) so I admit I dragged it out a little, it's just now that now more and more hosts run natively in M1 so the pressure on plugins to be native M1 gets bigger. I'm using PercX myself regularly on a MacBook Air M1, but I'm using Ableton 10 that runs under Rosetta so my perception of reality might be a bit skewed and everybody else already uses native M1 hosts...
> 
> ...


Hey Chris, since you're here, I just wanted to re-iterate that Perc-X is one of the most unique percussion libraries on the market and has a safe place in my template. My hope was that there would be regular expansions for it, as I would easily shell out the money. Are there any more expansions in the works?


----------



## Auddict (Apr 19, 2022)

danwool said:


> Thanks for responding chrisboy. I was hoping Auddict (with whom you're associated I assume) would chime in. I'm glad to hear PercX will be getting an update. As you can see there's a lot of love for the instrument here. The added features you mention were huge and very welcome, but came relatively quickly after the launch, which may have set up expectations. We look forward to seeing what happens next with PercX.


Hi Danwool, Christoph actually works with us and is the most qualified to answer your question so I hit him up to answer this one, but you should take his reply as a reply from Auddict


----------



## Auddict (Apr 19, 2022)

dylanmixer said:


> Hey Chris, since you're here, I just wanted to re-iterate that Perc-X is one of the most unique percussion libraries on the market and has a safe place in my template. My hope was that there would be regular expansions for it, as I would easily shell out the money. Are there any more expansions in the works?


There are! Will post details very soon


----------



## Sagobok (Apr 28, 2022)

"I admit I dragged it out a little"... "I'm using PercX myself regularly on a MacBook Air M1, but I'm using Ableton 10 that runs under Rosetta so my perception of reality might be a bit skewed and everybody else already uses native M1 hosts..."
Hmmm if i had hundreds (thousands?) of paying customers waiting to have an update and be able to use the plugin I wouldn't wanna be like "sorry for being slow but it still works on my DAW so you'll probably have to wait some more". Anyone else found this statement a bit...


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 29, 2022)

Sagobok said:


> "I admit I dragged it out a little"... "I'm using PercX myself regularly on a MacBook Air M1, but I'm using Ableton 10 that runs under Rosetta so my perception of reality might be a bit skewed and everybody else already uses native M1 hosts..."
> Hmmm if i had hundreds (thousands?) of paying customers waiting to have an update and be able to use the plugin I wouldn't wanna be like "sorry for being slow but it still works on my DAW so you'll probably have to wait some more". Anyone else found this statement a bit...


What I found a bit … is a new user posting only 2 posts bashing the same developer on 2 different threads…


----------



## cqd (Apr 29, 2022)

If you try to contact auddict about stuff though you get silence, so I can understand upset customers venting here..


----------



## Sagobok (Apr 29, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> What I found a bit … is a new user posting only 2 posts bashing the same developer on 2 different threads…


I can understand that. However I'm a big fan of the forum and have thought I should make an account for the longest time. This was just the topic that happened to make me finally do it. In the future expect from me posts also with good vibes


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 29, 2022)

Sagobok said:


> I can understand that. However I'm a big fan of the forum and have thought I should make an account for the longest time. This was just the topic that happened to make me finally do it. In the future expect from me posts also with good vibes


Well: welcome to this forum!


----------



## Auddict (May 15, 2022)

Sagobok said:


> "I admit I dragged it out a little"... "I'm using PercX myself regularly on a MacBook Air M1, but I'm using Ableton 10 that runs under Rosetta so my perception of reality might be a bit skewed and everybody else already uses native M1 hosts..."
> Hmmm if i had hundreds (thousands?) of paying customers waiting to have an update and be able to use the plugin I wouldn't wanna be like "sorry for being slow but it still works on my DAW so you'll probably have to wait some more". Anyone else found this statement a bit...


Not at all  We are about to release M1 compatible versions of both Hexeract and PercX with our new instrument (Dorian Marko Piano), which will of course also be M1 compatible. Sincerest apologies for the delay, we are working on new PercX content too and streamlining this to allow more content to come out easier and faster


----------



## dylanmixer (May 15, 2022)

Auddict said:


> Not at all  We are about to release M1 compatible versions of both Hexeract and PercX with our new instrument (Dorian Marko Piano), which will of course also be M1 compatible. Sincerest apologies for the delay, we are working on new PercX content too and streamlining this to allow more content to come out easier and faster


Can't wait. Perc X has been getting a ton of use on this TV show I am working on.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 15, 2022)

Auddict said:


> Not at all  We are about to release M1 compatible versions of both Hexeract and PercX with our new instrument (Dorian Marko Piano), which will of course also be M1 compatible. Sincerest apologies for the delay, we are working on new PercX content too and streamlining this to allow more content to come out easier and faster


Excellent news: new content!


----------



## Auddict (May 17, 2022)

Pedro Camacho said:


> Excellent news: new content!


Quick update on this - we will be releasing M1 compatible versions of PercX and Hexeract on Friday 27th, the day of our new instrument (Dorian Marko Piano)'s release


----------



## Auddict (May 29, 2022)

Don't want to bomb the commercial announcements thread too much, so we'll just put this here once. Very happy to announce that PercX (and Hexeract) are now fully M1 native and VST3 compatible


----------

